# تأييد حبس عادل إمام 3 أشهر بتهمة ازدراء الأديان وتغريمه 100 جنيه



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2012)

قضت محكمة جنح الهرم بتأييد الحكم الصادر بحبس الفنان عادل إمام 3 أشهر وكفالة 100 جنيه، في الدعوى التي أقامها ضده محامي يتهمه فيها بازدراء الأديان والإساءة إلى الإسلام من خلال أعماله الفنية.

وقال مصدر قضائي لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن الحكم يمكن «إمام» من دفع الكفالة في مقابل عدم تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس، «إلا أنها ستسجل كسابقة في سجله الجنائي».

كانت دائرة أخرى بمحكمة جنح الهرم قد أصدرت نفس الحكم بحق عادل إمام، في الدعوى التي أقامها محامي قال فيها إن «عادل إمام أساء للإسلام من خلال الأعمال الفنية التى قدمها ومن بينها أفلام حسن ومرقص وعمارة يعقوبيان والواد محروس بتاع الوزير ومرجان أحمد مرجان وطيور الظلام والإرهاب والكباب والإرهابى، ومسرحيتي الزعيم وشاهد ما شفش حاجة».

وعارض محامو «إمام» الحكم، وأكدوا في دفاعهم أن تلك الأعمال التى يستند إليها رافع الدعوى في دعواه قد مرت على جهاز الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية، وأجازها، ولم يعترض عليها.

وأضاف لبيب معوض وصفوت النحاس، محاميا عادل إمام، أن موكلهما لم يتم إخطاره بالدعوى إلا بعد الحكم فيها، وعلم بها من خلال الصحف، «وهو ما يدل على أن مقيم الدعوى يبحث عن الشهرة وتسليط الأضواء من خلال الصحف والفضائيات التي ستتناول الموضوع» على حد قولهما.


----------



## چاكس (24 أبريل 2012)

100 جنية غرامة ؟ هيخدوهم ورقتين بخمسين و لا خمسة بعشرين 
ما احنا خلاص طلعنا القمر و تعبنا بصراحة و بندور على اى حاجة نتسلى فيها


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2012)

لسة شايف الخبر ده من شوية
وتعليقى كالعاده اتمنى يكون الاحكام دى تطبق على الجميع وليس اشخاص بعينهم
مشوفتش ان حد اتحكم عليه علشان ازدراء اى دين اخر غير الاسلام​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أبريل 2012)

*وعارض محامو «إمام» الحكم، وأكدوا في دفاعهم أن تلك الأعمال التى يستند إليها رافع الدعوى في دعواه قد مرت على جهاز الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية، وأجازها، ولم يعترض عليها.*


*واضح انهم بيتلككوا لعادل امام
وخصوصا بعد ان مثل حسن ومرقص ووضح الفرق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2012)

*الواحد قبل الثوره كانت في كلم بترن في ودنه
" نزاه واستقاليه القضاء المصري "

انا اسف للجميع بس في كلمه هموت لو مقولهاش
ومش هزعل لو اتحذفت 

حمرا يا نزاهه
*​


----------



## Critic (24 أبريل 2012)

اللى بيحصل ده هستيريا ! العالم دى اتجنت بتخلفها خلاص
ده رمز من رموز مصر يا متخلفين


----------



## zezza (24 أبريل 2012)

الراجل بقى سوابق على اخر الزمن !!


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (24 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> اللى بيحصل ده هستيريا ! العالم دى اتجنت بتخلفها خلاص
> ده رمز من رموز مصر يا متخلفين



...... فى رموز مصر اذا كانت غير محترمه 

احنا نفهم ان الفن هو انعكاس للواقع اه ... ممكن يساعد فى تقديم حلول لمشكلات الواقع اه 

لكن.......... ايه علاقتها بالواقع .. يعنى ايه يعمل مشهد مثلا فى مرجان احمد مرجان وهو داخل الجامعه لما بنته اتصلت بيه عشان الدكتور قالها انتى فاشله 

فقابل اتنين منتقبات وهو داخل فقال ايه خاف منهم وجرى بعيد عنهم خطوتين كده .. و بعدين لما يدخل الجامعه ويروح مع بتوع اسرة نور الحق ويقعد معاهم فى المسجد فيلاقيهم بيتجوزوا بعض عرفى 

هو ده انعكاس الواقع ولا دى .........
حرر بمعرفتى
تحذير اشرافى
لاداعى لاستخدام هذه الالفاظ الرخيصه فى الرد


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ...... فى رموز مصر اذا كانت غير محترمه
> 
> احنا نفهم ان الفن هو انعكاس للواقع اه ... ممكن يساعد فى تقديم حلول لمشكلات الواقع اه
> 
> ...



دايما الحقيقة بتتعب وتوجع
معلش leasantr


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

مصر مازالت كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (24 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> دايما الحقيقة بتتعب وتوجع
> معلش leasantr



حقيقة ايه ده من حق اتحادات الطلبه تقاضيه لأن ده فى حكم السب والقذف و الاسر الدينيه ممثله فى الاتحادات فاذا لم يستطيع اثبات انه هذا يحدث فى وسط الاسر الاسلاميه فى الجامعات عشان يبرر انه عمله فى الفيلم 

انما لما لو اسقط المشهد على شخصيات عامه غير محدده محدش هايقدر يكلمه لأن هذا يحدث فى عموم المجتمع اما يسقطه على ذوى صفه فالقضاء موجود .. و لا القضاء بقى وحش دلوقتى يعنى اذا لجأوا للعنف للزود عن نفسهم هايبقوا ارهابيين لما يلجأوا للقضاء يبقوا متخلفين 

طيب لما يحبوا ياخدوا نفسهم يبقوا يجوا يستأذنوا منكم بقى عشان تقرروا هل من حقهم يتنفسوا ولا لا  !!! 

مهو عشان كده اسهم التيارات العلمانيه والمسيحيه و الليبراليه تراجعت فى العالم العربى كله لأنهم بيشوفوا الحق على انه حقهم هما بس اللى يجودوا بيه يعنى .. والعلم علمهم هما بس والباقى متخلفين


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> حقيقة ايه ده من حق اتحادات الطلبه تقاضيه لأن ده فى حكم السب والقذف و الاسر الدينيه ممثله فى الاتحادات فاذا لم يستطيع اثبات انه هذا يحدث فى وسط الاسر الاسلاميه فى الجامعات عشان يبرر انه عمله فى الفيلم
> 
> انما لما لو اسقط المشهد على شخصيات عامه غير محدده محدش هايقدر يكلمه لأن هذا يحدث فى عموم المجتمع اما يسقطه على ذوى صفه فالقضاء موجود .. و لا القضاء بقى وحش دلوقتى يعنى اذا لجأوا للعنف للزود عن نفسهم هايبقوا ارهابيين لما يلجأوا للقضاء يبقوا متخلفين
> 
> ...



والقضاء كان فين قبل كدا
كان نايم وصحي ولا ايه
واشمعنا في الوقت الحالي تم تقاضيه والحكم عليه ؟

اين كانوا وقت عرض الفيلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا مش كانوا واخدين بالهم انه كان ازدراء للاديان وقتها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ........ فى رموز مصر اذا كانت غير محترمه
> 
> احنا نفهم ان الفن هو انعكاس للواقع اه ... ممكن يساعد فى تقديم حلول لمشكلات الواقع اه
> 
> ...


*ههههههه دا انت حافظه .. وبرضوا لما كان بيقول "انهم يدعون الى دين جديد" ههههه*
*الصراحه عادل امام فلته بس عيبه انه دخل*
*فى الدين بطريقة استهزائية *​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (24 أبريل 2012)

يعنى هى دى كل المشكله ان الموضوع جاى متأخر هل ده سبب كافى لاهدار حق انسان اذا كان ليه حق يا ستى ما حقوق كل المصريين كانت ضايعه 

اقولك ايه بس انتوا مشوفتوش اللى شوفناه .. لما بتاع امن الدوله يبقى قاعد جنبك فى صلاة الجمعه وبعدين يبص فى ساعته لو الخطبه زادت عن 20 دقيقه يشاور للشيخ خلص يعنى وبعد الصلاه يجى يقولك هو انتى اسمك ايه 

اظاهر انك مكونتيش عايشه معانا ولا تعرفى ان اللى كان هايفكر يعمل حاجه زى دى ايام مبارك كان هايتنفى خصوصا انه حبيبه 

ايام مبارك كان ممكن ........ يخدوا حقوقهم لكن الملتزمين لا
حرر بمعرفتى
اكرركفاك من هذه الافاظ الكريهه


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (24 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههههههه دا انت حافظه .. وبرضوا لما كان بيقول "انهم يدعون الى دين جديد" ههههه*
> *الصراحه عادل امام فلته بس عيبه انه دخل*
> *فى الدين بطريقة استهزائية *​



لازم الانسان يكون ملم بكل شىء يا عزيزى 

ومع ذلك بردو فى نظر اللى حافظين كلمتين متخلفين هههه عادى 

الشاعر قالك
 يا امة غدت الذئاب تسوسها ... غرقت سفينتها فاين رئيسها 
غشيت مأذنها فلم تغضب لها ... غضب الكرام وباعها ناقوصها

اى كلام فاضى معقول


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> يعنى هى دى كل المشكله ان الموضوع جاى متأخر هل ده سبب كافى لاهدار حق انسان اذا كان ليه حق يا ستى ما حقوق كل المصريين كانت ضايعه
> 
> اقولك ايه بس انتوا مشوفتوش اللى شوفناه .. لما بتاع امن الدوله يبقى قاعد جنبك فى صلاة الجمعه وبعدين يبص فى ساعته لو الخطبه زادت عن 20 دقيقه يشاور للشيخ خلص يعنى وبعد الصلاه يجى يقولك هو انتى اسمك ايه
> 
> ...



لا الظاهر انك انت اللي مش واخد بالك
ان ( الــــــــــــــــدين ) مش فيه مبارك ولا غيره
ومبارك كان مسلم مش كافر علي فكره


بس دلوقت البلد تحت قبضه الدين 
( او بمعني اصح الاسلاميين المتشددين ) اللي بيتغطوا بستار الدين ليفعلوا ما يحلوا لهم ............. الخ
ليس الا

وان عادل امام ايضا مسلم وليس بكافر
عادل امام كان بيجسد شئ واقعي بيحدث وسيظل يحدث
تحت ستارالدين
الفرق انه بيكشف المستخبي اللي هما عاوزين دلوقت يدفونه تحت هذا الستار ويحكموه عليه


ودا الفرق بين ايام مبارك وبين دلوقت
انهم ما كانوش عارفين يستخدموا سلطتهم 
في تكفير فلان وعلان باسم الدين


----------



## Senamor (25 أبريل 2012)

*صح يستاهل   وياريت لو يتجلد بس الواحد يخاف عليه يموت فيها


خصوصا كلام مسلم مهذب في فيلم مرجان احمد مرجان   يوضح للناس ان الاسلام يبيح الزواج العرفي في الجامعات وهذا كلام خاطئ *


----------



## عبير الورد (25 أبريل 2012)

فيه ناس تكلمت على الدين المسيحي وماحصلهم حاجه


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (25 أبريل 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> فيه ناس تكلمت على الدين المسيحي وماحصلهم حاجه



ارفعوا عليهم قضايا هو حد منعكم


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

*أنا شايفه ان عادل امام مجبش حاجه من عنده
دى حقايق وهو قدمها فى أفلامه
انا اعرف من كل الشخصيات اللى عرضها فى أفلامه
واحد واتنين وعشره
ارهابيين وشواذ ومتزوجين عرفي 
ومتاجرين بالدين
وياما فى الاسلام يا حاوي



*​


----------



## aymonded (25 أبريل 2012)

بصراحة تامة وبلا مواربة الفاضي يعمل فيها قاضي 
والمفلس يدور في دفاتره القديمة ويدخل الناس في متاهات لا تنفع ولا تُفيد
وأعتقد أن البلد مش هي دية مشكلتها الحقيقية، كل هذا سطحي فارغ من المعنى والمضمون
لو في حد بيحب مصر بجد كانت مصر بقت حاجة تانية خالص، وربنا يرحم البلد كلها من الفوضى والدمار اللي بقت فيها
​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

*الإسلام أضعف من أي نقد ، يواجه أي ساخر أو منتقد بالرغبة في الإعدام أو السجن !!*
*المسيحية لا تقابل منتقديها بهذا التخلف بل بروح الحوار .*
*وأعتقد أن هناك الكثير من المجرمين والبلاطجة الإسلاميين الذين يشوهون صورة الإسلام أضعاف مضاعفة وهم طلقاء لا يطالب أحد بعقابهم وهم أولى بالعقاب .*


----------



## Critic (25 أبريل 2012)

> قابل اتنين منتقبات وهو داخل فقال ايه خاف منهم وجرى بعيد عنهم خطوتين كده


علشان ده رد فعل ناس كتير فعلا , انتو دافنين راسكو فى الرمال , المنقبات شبه الغربان ومخيفين فعلا , يا راجل ده اى طفل عايز تخوفه بترسمله مخلوق اسود فى اسود

سحقا للتعصب والتخلف, لو انكم تثقون فى انفسكم ومعتقداتكم لما شعرتم بالتهديد من اعماله الفنية التى تفضحكم حتى وضعتم السيف على رقبة الفن


----------



## بايبل333 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

مصر ترجع للخلف بسبب ظهور التيارات الاسلامية المتخلفة على السطح


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*نيويورك تايمز: إدانة عادل إمام انعكاس لعدم اليقين السياسى فى مصر*
*علقت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية على خبر إدانة القضاء للفنان عادل إمام بتهمة الإساءة للإسلام، وصدور حكم بحبسه ثلاثة أشهر.

وقالت إن هذا الحكم أثار مزيدا من قلق الفنانين الليبراليين والمفكرين الذين يشعرون بقلق بالفعل من تنامى قوة الإسلاميين فى مصر بعد الإطاحة بحسنى مبارك، كما اعتبرته انعكاسا لحالة عدم اليقين السياسى فى مصر بعد الثورة.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن إمام سيستأنف ضد الحكم كما هو متوقع، وقالت إنه على الرغم من أن القوانين التى تجرم الإساءة للإسلام أو المسيحية موجودة فى الكتب منذ سنوات، إلا أن الإدانات فى تلك القضايا كانت نادرة خاصة فى نصوص الأفلام التى تحظى بشعبية.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن هبة مورايف، الباحثة بمنظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش، قولها إن هذه القضية ما هى إلا واحدة للعديد من القضايا الكثيرة المشابهة لها، معتبرة أن وجود الكثير من الإدانات أمر مفزع للغاية، لو نُطر إليه على أساس أنها أمر عادى.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن القضية الخاصة بعادل إمام حدثت على خلفية حالة عدم اليقين المتزايدة داخل الحكومة المصرية، وتعهد حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسى للإخوان المسلمين باحترام الحرية الفنية، إلا أن بعض السلفيين، وهم معرفون بتجهمهم على الترفيه التجارى، حيث كان صاحب الدعوى على عادل إمام محاميا سلفيا.

وختمت الصحيفة تقريرها بالقول أن ما زاد الأمر تعقيدا لإمام، أنه يعتبر صديقا للرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك.*


----------



## SALVATION (25 أبريل 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ارفعوا عليهم قضايا هو حد منعكم


ههههههه
يا راجل ده السلفيين الى قطعوا ودن المسيحى المحكمه برئتهم
فعلا اى كلام فاضى معقووووووووول​


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

هيدفعلهم ال 100 جنيه شلنات وبرايز من اللى مبتتصرفش 
بس الحكومة مش سحباهم من السوق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> 100 جنية غرامة ؟


 *كفالة مش غرامة ...الكفالة توقع على المتهم من اجل أيقاف التنفيذ ...يسددها ومن ثَم يستأنف الحكم ...*
*الغرامة تكون عقوبة منفصلة *
*الكفالة ليست بعقوبة ويستطيع المتهم أستردادها حال الحكم ببرائته أو أصدار حكم بوقف التنفيذ أو أسقاط العقوبة لأى سبب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*أكد عبدالحميد الأطرش، رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف سابقًا، أن الحكم الصادر ضد عادل إمام بالحبس ثلاثة أشهر هو حكم لا يساوى شيئًا أمام التهم المنسوبة له، فلابد أن يعدل هذا الحكم وأقل ما يصدر ضده هو 10 سنوات لأنه لم يهين أمرًا عاديًا إنما تعرض لشيء أتى به الله. 

وأضاف الأطرش أن الجمهور عليه دورًا كبيرًا في مواجهة هؤلاء، فيجب ألا يعتدوا برأيهم ولا يأخذوه في عين الاعتبار ومقاطعتهم وأعمالهم أمر واجب علي كل مسلم.

وأشار الأطرش إلى ضرورة رفع أمر إمام إلى مجمع البحوث الإسلامية للبت فيه على غرار الحكم القضائي.

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وأشار الأطرش إلى ضرورة رفع أمر إمام إلى مجمع البحوث الإسلامية للبت فيه على غرار الحكم القضائي.*


*ده أعتراف صريح أن مجمع البحوث فى غيبوبة تامة ؟!!!*
*والا بيغازل السلفيين ؟*
*وألا بيركب الموجة ؟!!*
*والا أطرش ؟!!*
*متى أستفقتم ؟*
*أم فقه ( السلاطين ) هو من يحكمكم ؟*
*أم تُرى بلادنا تحت راياتكم ...*
*ستتقدم ؟* 
*ألا بئساً لهذه الأُمة اذا جلستم فوق بقاياها*
*وأستحكمتم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده أعتراف صريح أن مجمع البحوث فى غيبوبة تامة ؟!!!*
> *والا بيغازل السلفيين ؟*
> *وألا بيركب الموجة ؟!!*
> *والا أطرش ؟!!*
> ...



*طيب ..... هل هذا يعتبر رأى "الأطرش" أم رأى "الأزهر"*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2012)

كل شىء اصبح ضبابى مش عارفين الصح فين والخطا فين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب ..... هل هذا يعتبر رأى "الأطرش" أم رأى "الأزهر"*



*أما عن المكتوب أعلاه فهو رأييى الشخصى ...*
*أما عن أقوال الأطرش فهى لاتعبر عن الأزهر لأنه لايعمل فيه حاليا ...*
*لكنها تعبر وبكل قوة عن ( فقه السلاطين ) ...*
*من أيام عثمان بن عفان وأنت طالع وتحود على أى حزب دينى *
*يمينك قبل ماتدخل على نفق الجيزة ...*
*أين كان هذا الرجل وهو فى مؤسسة كالأزهر وقتها من أفلام عادل إمام ؟*
*لماذا "ظهر" الآن ؟؟ ....والآن فقط ؟؟*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (25 أبريل 2012)

ما هي ديانة هذا الممثل ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ما هي ديانة هذا الممثل ؟



مُسلم مع سبق الاصرار والترصد


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مُسلم مع سبق الاصرار والترصد


 
كيف يكون مسلم وهو يزدري الإسلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> كيف يكون مسلم وهو يزدري الإسلام



*هو ازدرى بالمسلمين الجهاديين *


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

عادل امام رمز مصر  !
الاراجوز ده رمز مصر   حرام عليكوا  مصر
ده مفيش فيلم ليه الا وبيشتم على الاسلام والمسلمين

مش ده بتاع الفنكوووش
ههههههه
رمز مصر


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> عادل امام رمز مصر  !
> الاراجوز ده رمز مصر   حرام عليكوا  مصر
> ده مفيش فيلم ليه الا وبيشتم على الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> ...


هو ادخل السعادة فى قلوب الملايين من الناس  جوة مصر وبرة مصر
فى حين ناس بدقون لو لقوا الناس كراسي هيقعدوا عليهم يفطسوهم 
الفرق بينه وبين اللى بيهاجمهم 
ان هو بيضحك الناس والتانيين بيضحكوا على الناس


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> كيف يكون مسلم وهو يزدري الإسلام




هو يزدري بالمتشددين المتعصبين اللذين يستروا بستار الدين
فقط لغرض ما في انفسهم

 وليس بالاسلام كما يدعون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> كيف يكون مسلم وهو يزدري الإسلام


*روح كفره وصلى ركعتين وتعالى ....:new6:*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

*أشهر شخصية مصرية بالنسبة لنا هو راسم الضحكات وزعيم الكوميديا عادل إمام .*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو ادخل السعادة فى قلوب الملايين من الناس جوة مصر وبرة مصر
> فى حين ناس بدقون لو لقوا الناس كراسي هيقعدوا عليهم يفطسوهم
> الفرق بينه وبين اللى بيهاجمهم
> ان هو بيضحك الناس والتانيين بيضحكوا على الناس


 
فى فرق بين من يضحك الناس دون ان يشوه الاخريين


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فى فرق بين من يضحك الناس دون ان يشوه الاخريين


يعنى هو شوه اشخاص مشوهش اديان 
برافو عليك 
روح اشهد بده فى المحكمة


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين
هل لو سخر من رجل دين مسيحى مثل سخريته من المسلميين كان سيبقى هذا رايكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فى فرق بين من يضحك الناس دون ان يشوه الاخريين



*المشوهيين ليسوا بحاجة لمن يشوهم .... بل لمن يظهر تشوههم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين
> هل لو سخر من رجل دين مسيحى مثل سخريته من المسلميين كان سيبقى هذا رايكم



*لو فعلوا ما يشينهم .... ستقوم الكنيسة بعزلهم *


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يعنى هو شوه اشخاص مشوهش اديان
> برافو عليك
> روح اشهد بده فى المحكمة


 
اساسا هو ميعرفش يشوه اديان لانه اجهل من ذلك
ولكنه يشوه رمز للدين


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو فعلوا ما يشينهم .... ستقوم الكنيسة بعزلهم *


 
مالنا ومال الكنيسة
احنا بنتكلم على موقفه هو


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> اساسا هو ميعرفش يشوه اديان لانه اجهل من ذلك
> ولكنه يشوه رمز للدين


هنيا لكم برموزكم طالما يشوهون بفيلم مر عليه اكتر من 20 سنة
القضية فى الاخير تصفيه حسابات وليس لها علاقه من قريب او من بعيد بالاديان
الا لو كان الدين بتاعك رموزه الجلابيه والشبشب والدقن الطويله وما غير ذلك فهو  غير مسلم


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين
> هل لو سخر من رجل دين مسيحى مثل سخريته من المسلميين كان سيبقى هذا رايكم



مازالت لا تفهم يا ااخي

لماذا في هذا الوقت بالذات التقاضي ؟

اين كانوا وقت عرض افلامه التي تسئ للدين كما يدعون ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> مالنا ومال الكنيسة
> احنا بنتكلم على موقفه هو



*الكنيسة تتخلص من اى رجل دين يسلك سلوكا مشينا .... لكن فى الإسلام كله يعرض ما يراه فى السوبر ماركت الإسلامى *


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مازالت لا تفهم يا ااخي
> 
> لماذا في هذا الوقت بالذات التقاضي ؟
> 
> اين كانوا وقت عرض افلامه التي تسئ للدين كما يدعون ؟


 

رغم انك لم تردى على سؤالى ولم اجد من يرد
فان عادل امام كان معروف انه اراجوز العائلة المالكة
وكان يحظى بحمايتهم
الان سقطت الحماية


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكنيسة تتخلص من اى رجل دين يسلك سلوكا مشينا .... لكن فى الإسلام كله يعرض ما يراه فى السوبر ماركت الإسلامى *


 

فين عادل امام فى الموضوع
فين الرد على السؤال يا جماعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين عادل امام فى الموضوع
> فين الرد على السؤال يا جماعة



*اجبناك .... لكنك لا تريد ان تفهم*


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> عادل امام رمز مصر  !
> الاراجوز ده رمز مصر   حرام عليكوا  مصر
> ده مفيش فيلم ليه الا وبيشتم على الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> ...



*
اول شي مين حضرتك اساسا عشان توصف على اعظم فنان عربي بالاراجوز 

فرجيني اعمالك ولا يا سيدي كتاباتك ولا اي شي يخص حضرتك عالاقل عشان نعرف مين بالظبط هو الاراجوز هنا

وبالنسبه لكونو رمز مصر فانا كانسانه غير مصريه احب اقولك انه نعم انا من الناس اللي بتعتبر الرائع امام من رموز مصر 

فتسمح تقولي لو مش هنعتبر عادل امام الفنان القمه بانه رمز مصر هل اعتبر محمد حسان ولا عمرو خالد ولا خالد الجندي هما رموز مصر ؟

ولا تحب نعتبر الاشكال المقرفه بلحاهم اللي بقت ماليا كل الاخبار هما رموز لمصر ؟

لاا يا عزيزي عادل امام فعلا من رموز مصر 

الاهرامات وان كانو رمز مصر الاساسي الا اننا ممكن نشوفهم مره واتنين وعشره لكن وبعدين ؟

بيبقو شي عادي ده غير ان في كتير من المصريين نفسهم مشافوش الاهرامات بحياتهم

انما عادل امام فهو متجدد بكل اعماله ولقائاته 

شعوب العالم العربي من كل البلدان بتعرفو وبتحبو وبتنتظر جديده فان كان الانسان اللي لقب بزعيم الفنانين مش رمز من رموز مصر اعطيني مين اللي في مصر يستاهل اوصفه برموزها 


(( عدا طبعا قداسة البابا الله يرحمه ))
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> رغم انك لم تردى على سؤالى ولم اجد من يرد
> فان عادل امام كان معروف انه اراجوز العائلة المالكة
> وكان يحظى بحمايتهم
> الان سقطت الحماية



*هل شيوخ الإسلام جبناء لهذا الحد ..؟؟؟؟ هو مش ده الجهاد ضد العداء الله .... ولا الجهاد لا يكون إلا مع الضعفاء*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> رغم انك لم تردى على سؤالى ولم اجد من يرد
> فان عادل امام كان معروف انه اراجوز العائلة المالكة
> وكان يحظى بحمايتهم
> الان سقطت الحماية



شكلك انت اللي مش عايش في مصر
كم من افلام ومسلسلات سخرت من الدين المسيحي  باسلوب ساخر لا يمد للواقع بشئ
ووقتها ثار المسيحيون ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجه وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هتقولي ان وقتها الحكم ( ايام مبارك ) مانكش حد يقدر يفتح بقه بحرف ؟

ليه هو مش القانون اللي بيحكم برده هوهو نفسه حاليا ؟؟؟؟
ومحدش فوق القانون دا الشعار ومازال 

ليتك تتحلي بالحياديه قليلا يا اخي الغالي


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اجبناك .... لكنك لا تريد ان تفهم*


 
هههههههههه
_سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين
هل لو سخر من رجل دين مسيحى مثل سخريته من المسلميين كان سيبقى هذا رايكم_


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

*أخي تيلر سأعلمك عدم المقارنة بين المسيحية والإسلام مرة أخرى لأن أي مقارنة ستكون مخجلة وبلا معنى :*



> سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين
> هل لو سخر من رجل دين
> مسيحى مثل سخريته من المسلميين كان سيبقى هذا رايكم


*عندما ظهرت الرسومات المسيئة للمسيح بعد الرسومات المسيئة لمحمد لم يطالب أحد بإعدام الرسام ، ولم تخرج مظاهرات الرعاع لتحطيم السفارات ، لأن المسيحية قوية ، أقوى من أي نقد ، والسخرية لا تدنسها بل تدنس صاحبها وهذا شأنه فليسخر ، فالله لن تقل قيمته ولا المسيح .*

*حتى المسلمين لم يعنيهم الأمر ، على عكس ما يدعون من تساوي الأنبياء .*

*ثانياً التدين المسيحي مختلف جداً ، لا يحول الإنسان عن إنسانيته ، فلا يصبح سلفياً جهادياً يريد الانتحار ، ولا يصبح منظره كالبعبع للأطفال ، لماذا لا تقبلون هذه الحقائق ؟؟؟*

*ثالثاً : فليسخر من يشاء ممن يشاء ، لن نطالب بسجن أحد بل سنهاجمه فكرياً .*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *اول شي مين حضرتك اساسا عشان توصف على اعظم فنان عربي بالاراجوز *
> زكى جمعة  -- على راى عادل امام
> *فرجيني اعمالك ولا يا سيدي كتاباتك ولا اي شي يخص حضرتك عالاقل عشان نعرف مين بالظبط هو الاراجوز هنا*
> 
> ...


 
قيمة الانسان يا استاذة بما يقدمة للناس من خير او شر فى  مجالة
انت شايفة ان الفنكوش ده شىء مفيد


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين عادل امام فى الموضوع
> فين الرد على السؤال يا جماعة



*
على ما اظن كان في فيلم ليسرا ومش فاكره اسم الممثل 

اتنكرو التنين بلباس راهبات عشان يسرقو على ما اظن بنك 

وكان الموقف بالكامل بشكل كوميدي بحت في سخريه نوعا ما 

بس كون المسيحيين مش سطحيين ولا تافهين نظرو للفيلم على انه مجرد عمل فني ساخر

لا اكتر ولا اقل هاد بين المسيحي والمسلم وطريقة تفكيرهم 


*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل شيوخ الإسلام جبناء لهذا الحد ..؟؟؟؟ هو مش ده الجهاد ضد العداء الله .... ولا الجهاد لا يكون إلا مع الضعفاء*


 

وهم كانوا فى السجون  بيعملوا ايه 
ما كانوا عملوا زى غيرهم ولحسوا رجل الطاغية وتولع
زى غيرهم


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> قيمة الانسان يا استاذة بما يقدمة للناس من خير او شر فى  مجالة
> انت شايفة ان الفنكوش ده شىء مفيد




*ما هو اذا كان عقل حضرتك بالكامل محصور في الفنكوش الفنان عادل امام ذنبو ايه ؟؟*

*انت تركت كل اعماله المميزه والفنيه وحتى الغرض نفسه من الفيلم ومسكتلي بالفنكوش *
*طب المفروض نرد عليك بايه ؟*

*هو ده عيب المسلم مش بيحب اساسا يشغل عقله وعمره ما بيبص لابعد ما انفه وبيحصر كل تفكيره بقيل عن قال مش بيحاول يشوف هو نفسه هيفهم ايه من الكلام *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 أبريل 2012)

*مسلسل اوان الورد الا اهان الفتاه المسيحيه*
*ومسلسل محمود المصرى الا طلع البنت المسيحيه لو متجوزتش الولد المسلم الا بتحبه بتروح تترهبن  ال يعنى الرهبنه فاتحه بابها للا فشل فى قصت حبه وغيرها  وغيرها *
*انا شايفه ان عادل امام مش غلط فى المسلمين ولا بدينهم دة مسلم زيهم يعنى مشهيهين نقسه مثلا والا كان ساب الاسلام*
*وفيلم الارهابى كان بيمثل دور المتطرف مش اكتر والا بالاخر حصله صحوه ضمير مشعارفه متربصين ليه للحاجات دى دون غيرها*
*وكأن الناس دى سبب فى تشويه صورة الاسلام او اهانته على الرغم من ان ناس من علماء الشيوخ والسلف اول من  اهانوا دينهم بكدبهم وتزويرهم الى اخره على الرغم من وجهه نظرى مش قضيه دينيه فد ما هى سياسيه بس كل حاجه دايما بتشوفوها بتمس الدين حتى لو ملهاش علاقه لا بقريب ولا ببعيد*​


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *على ما اظن كان في فيلم ليسرا ومش فاكره اسم الممثل *
> 
> *اتنكرو التنين بلباس راهبات عشان يسرقو على ما اظن بنك *
> 
> ...


 
واضح انك مش فاكرة القصة اساسا
المهم
الفنكوش  مفيد ولا مش مفيد


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> واضح انك مش فاكرة القصة اساسا
> المهم
> الفنكوش  مفيد ولا مش مفيد



*على فكره بالرغم من اني فاكره الفيلم الا اني حتى لو نسيتو فده دليل واضح كوني مسيحيه اني اخدت الموضوع عادي جدا ومكبرتوش *

*مش زي المسلمين اللي ما يصدقو يشوفولهم كلمه ولا تعليق عشان يولعو الدنيا هههههههه*

*وهكرر كلامي اذا كل عقلك بالفنكوش نترجى من الكلام معاك ايه بس *
​


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره بالرغم من اني فاكره الفيلم الا اني حتى لو نسيتو فده دليل واضح كوني مسيحيه اني اخدت الموضوع عادي جدا ومكبرتوش *​
> *مش زي المسلمين اللي ما يصدقو يشوفولهم كلمه ولا تعليق عشان يولعو الدنيا هههههههه*​
> *وهكرر كلامي اذا كل عقلك بالفنكوش نترجى من الكلام معاك ايه بس *​


 

هو انا من اخترع الفنكوش ولا  عادل امام الذى تعتبريه رمز مصر


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> واضح انك مش فاكرة القصة اساسا
> المهم
> الفنكوش  مفيد ولا مش مفيد




الواضح انك ما فهمتش هدف الفيلم كويس

عليه العوض في العقول اللي بتفكر في الفنكوش


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الواضح انك ما فهمتش هدف الفيلم كويس
> 
> عليه العوض في العقول اللي بتفكر في الفنكوش


 

طيب ممكن توضحيلى
مغزى الفنكوش


----------



## besm alslib (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الواضح انك ما فهمتش هدف الفيلم كويس
> 
> عليه العوض في العقول اللي بتفكر في الفنكوش



*ما هما دول المسلمين يا عزيزتي *

*بيفكرو بالفنكوش كاسم  فقط *

*وما فكروش يتعبو نفسهم شويه ويشوفو الهدف الحقيقي من الفيلم ككل *

*عقول مريضه والمشكله ان الكلام معاها عقيم

*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

*أرجو ألا تجادلوا أعداء الإنسانية والفن ، الدين الإرهابي الذي يحرم كل الفنون الإنسانية من موسيقى إلى نحت إلى رقص إلى غناء إلخ إلخ .*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هما دول المسلمين يا عزيزتي *​
> 
> *بيفكرو بالفنكوش كاسم فقط *​
> *وما فكروش يتعبو نفسهم شويه ويشوفو الهدف الحقيقي من الفيلم ككل *​
> *عقول مريضه والمشكله ان الكلام معاها عقيم*​


 
طيب ممكن حضرتك توضحيلى الحبكة الدرامية وراء الفنكوش
ودور  زيزى روكا فى الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> طيب ممكن توضحيلى
> مغزى الفنكوش



الاحسن تروح تتفرج عليه تاني
لعلي وعسي ربنا ينفخ في صورتك وتعرف الهدف لوحدك


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أرجو ألا تجادلوا أعداء الإنسانية والفن ، الدين الإرهابي الذي يحرم كل الفنون الإنسانية من موسيقى إلى نحت إلى رقص إلى غناء إلخ إلخ .*


 

يا حبيبى طيب ما ترد عليا وتقولى
لو سخر عادل امام من رجل دين مسيحى  هيكون هو ده موقفك


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> يا حبيبى طيب ما ترد عليا وتقولى
> لو سخر عادل امام من رجل دين مسيحى  هيكون هو ده موقفك



والنبي انت راجل دماغ :2:


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الاحسن تروح تتفرج عليه تاني
> لعلي وعسي ربنا ينفخ في صورتك وتعرف الهدف لوحدك


 


هو الفنكوش صعب اوى كدة


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> يا حبيبى طيب ما ترد عليا وتقولى
> لو سخر عادل امام من رجل دين مسيحى  هيكون هو ده موقفك


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3172495&postcount=61


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي انت راجل دماغ :2:


 
دا انا  غلبااااااااااان


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> يا حبيبى طيب ما ترد عليا وتقولى
> لو سخر عادل امام من رجل دين مسيحى  هيكون هو ده موقفك


*طيب ما حصل من غيره في افلام كتير السخر من المسيحيين عموما و من الكهنة خاصة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

فين المشرفين الراجل هيس مننا

اه صعب عليك مش هاتفهمه باسلوبك دا


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

حد يجبله فنكوشه من اللي كانت في فيلم عادل امام
لعلي وعسي يفهمها هههههه


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب ما حصل من غيره في افلام كتير السخر من المسيحيين عموما و من الكهنة خاصة*


 
فين ده


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين ده


*محصلش الكلام ده في فيلم بتاع " بحب السيما " محصلش ده في فيلم " مافيا " و فيلم " فيلم هندي" م حصلش في مسلسلات كتير مش متذكرها دلوقتي بس حصلت عليها ضجه كبيره و في الاخر محصلش حاجه 
يا عم الحج ارحمنا بقي من الكيل بمكيالين *


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حد يجبله فنكوشه من اللي كانت في فيلم عادل امام
> لعلي وعسي يفهمها هههههه


 


افحمتمونى

  [YOUTUBE]hvlydJmB3_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

سؤال بسيط
ما هى ديانة عادل امام ؟؟
وهل انتقادة لفكر طائفة معينة لمفهوم الدين مثل الاخوان او السلفيين يبقى انتقد واهان الاسلام!!!
هو كشخص يرى ان ان هذا الفكر ضد الدين الذى هو مقتنع بة ويمارسة بصورة مختلفة ؟؟
هو اختلاف الاراء فى المعتقد نتيجتة الحبس ههههههه


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2012)

هل الخبر هذا قصة فيلم كوميدي جديد للأسطورة عادل إمام ام واقع حال؟
بصراحة أميل لتصديق الخيار الأول.. مستحيل.. يا حرام يا مصر..


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *محصلش الكلام ده في فيلم بتاع " بحب السيما " محصلش ده في فيلم " مافيا " و فيلم " فيلم هندي" م حصلش في مسلسلات كتير مش متذكرها دلوقتي بس حصلت عليها ضجه كبيره و في الاخر محصلش حاجه *
> *يا عم الحج ارحمنا بقي من الكيل بمكيالين *


 
فين عادل امام
نسيت مظاهرات بحب السيما


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين عادل امام
> نسيت مظاهرات بحب السيما




هههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني ايه فين عادل امام

هو لو حد اساء لينا غير عادل امام يبقي عادي ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أبريل 2012)

*هى الديا كلها بقت فنكوش وعادل امام بقى فنكوش وبس 
مشفتش له افلام او مسرحيات تانية *​


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين عادل امام
> نسيت مظاهرات بحب السيما


فية فرق انك  تحتج ضد عمل ادبى وفنى وتطالب بوقفة او تنقيحة حتى يظهر بصور لائقة
وبين انك ترفع قضية على الممثل اللى ادى الدور وتحبسة ؟؟
فهمت ولا صعبة عليك شوية


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فين عادل امام
> نسيت مظاهرات بحب السيما


*و انت بتحد الفكر كله علي عادل امام ولا علي عمومية المواقف و مساويتها لبعضها !!* *يبقي انت زي ما انا قلت بتكيل بمكيالين*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعني ايه فين عادل امام
> 
> هو لو حد اساء لينا غير عادل امام يبقي عادي ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الاساءة كانت فى بحب السيما
واظن فاكرة لمظاهرات


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هى الديا كلها بقت فنكوش وعادل امام بقى فنكوش وبس *​
> 
> *مشفتش له افلام او مسرحيات تانية *​


 

لا طبعا
حد ينسى حنفى الابهة
الست كانت مولعة وطفيناها


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> فية فرق انك تحتج ضد عمل ادبى وفنى وتطالب بوقفة او تنقيحة حتى يظهر بصور لائقة
> وبين انك ترفع قضية على الممثل اللى ادى الدور وتحبسة ؟؟
> فهمت ولا صعبة عليك شوية


 
لان هذا موجود فى جمبع اعمال الممثل
سهلة مش كدة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الاساءة كانت فى بحب السيما
> واظن فاكرة لمظاهرات



الاساءات كانت كتير
في مسلسل اوان الورد
في مسلسل اخر اعتقد محمود المصري
في فيلم بحب السيما
وفيلم واحد صفر علي ما اعتقد
وافلام اخري ................... الخ

لا اتذكرها حاليا

وقتها قام المسيحين ولا دون جدوي

والسبب الرئيسي لانكم كمسلمون ترون ان هذا حق مشروع لكم
كفي اخي جدالا لن يفيد

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*بالتأكيد الخبر مكانش مفاجأه بقدر ما هو محزن
مش مفاجأه ومتوقع وهيتكرر كتير الفتره الجايه بفضل الرجعيه والتخلف سمة العصر الجديد 
هيتهاجم اى فكر هيتهد اى عمل الفن بكل انواعه هيكون مستهدف 
مش هقول غير يا رب ارحمنا ...*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *و انت بتحد الفكر كله علي عادل امام ولا علي عمومية المواقف و مساويتها لبعضها !!* *يبقي انت زي ما انا قلت بتكيل بمكيالين*


 

و انت بتدافع عن حرية الفكر ولا عادل امام


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> لا طبعا
> حد ينسى حنفى الابهة
> الست كانت مولعة وطفيناها



واضح انك مش بتقف غير ع التفاهات وسايب الباقى 

حنفى ابهة اية بس


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> و انت بتدافع عن حرية الفكر ولا عادل امام


*و هل حريه الفكر مش بيتحاكم عليها دلوقتي عادل امام !! 
حبيبي انت عارف الموضوع اصلا ولا انت جاي تعترض و خلاص !!*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الاساءات كانت كتير
> في مسلسل اوان الورد
> في مسلسل اخر اعتقد محمود المصري
> في فيلم بحب السيما
> ...


 
كدة يبقى انت شايفة ان الفعل ده غلط


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *و هل حريه الفكر مش بيتحاكم عليها دلوقتي عادل امام !! *
> *حبيبي انت عارف الموضوع اصلا ولا انت جاي تعترض و خلاص !!*


 
لو بتدافع عن حرية الفكر
يبقى ايه موقفك من رواية عزازيل


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

HappyButterfly قال:


> واضح انك مش بتقف غير ع التفاهات وسايب الباقى
> 
> حنفى ابهة اية بس


 
مش هو ده عادل امام


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> كدة يبقى انت شايفة ان الفعل ده غلط



والنتيجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (25 أبريل 2012)

*من الآخر , دُفر عادل امام برقبة اتخن واحد من تجار الدين
وعموما المعتقد الهش فقط هو اللى بيضع السيف على رقاب منتقديه *


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> لو بتدافع عن حرية الفكر
> يبقى ايه موقفك من رواية عزازيل


*مش ده موضوع رواية عزازيل*


> *أثارت جدلا واسعا؛ نظرا لأنها تناولت الخلافات اللاهوتية المسيحية القديمة حول طبيعة المسيح ووضع السيدة العذراء*


 *حضرتك ده اسمه قله ادب علشان بيناقش العقيدة ذاتها مش تصرفات 
في فرق مش كله عند العرب صابون !!
من رايي كفاية مهاترات
*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنتيجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الفعل هنا هو التشويه
والنتيجة يستحق المحاكمة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الفعل هنا هو التشويه
> والنتيجة يستحق المحاكمة




مين بالظبط اللي يستحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*السؤال الاهم..
دلوقتى حوالى 70 مليون مصرى من كل الاعمار بيحبوا عادل امام وبيحترموا فنه وبيعشقوا اعماله وحافظين قفشاته ده غير الاشقاء العرب طبعااا اللى كانوا بيجواا مصر مخصوص لحضور مسرحياته وبيبعتوله دعوات ليشرفهم بالحضور وانا نفسى شوفت بيحترموه ازاى ف مسرحية الزعيم كانوا بيتزاحموا عليه علشان يتصوروا معاه 
يعنى من الاخر بحسب منطقوا العجيب كل دول كفره وزنادقه يعنى لازم هما كمان يتحاكموا  ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

*بالمختصر المزيد

عادل امام من الناس العاقله المحترمه 
والوضع الحالي بيكره المحترمين 

فا يا ريت اي حد محترم يجي علي جنب
*​


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *مش ده موضوع رواية عزازيل* *حضرتك ده اسمه قله ادب علشان بيناقش العقيدة ذاتها مش تصرفات *
> *في فرق مش كله عند العرب صابون !!*
> *من رايي كفاية مهاترات*


 

الكيل بمكيالين


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بالمختصر المزيد*​
> 
> *عادل امام من الناس العاقله المحترمه *
> *والوضع الحالي بيكره المحترمين *​
> *فا يا ريت اي حد محترم يجي علي جنب*​


 
كل نوعية عادل امام هتيجى على جنب


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مين بالظبط اللي يستحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
احنا بنتكلم على مين


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

مش كان الاولى محاكمه البلكيمى  وابو اسماعيل الكاذبين المنافقين  لانهم بيشوهو  الدين 
ولا هى دى الحقيقة اللى وضحها عادل امام فى افلامه وعلشان كدة بيتحاكم عليها دلوقتى ؟؟


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الكيل بمكيالين


*الكيل بمكيالين !!! اقولك صميم العقيدة شيء و نقد افعال شيء اخر تقولي كيل بمكيالين 
انا تعبت بجد من الجدال طيب روح ولع فيه حضرتك بجد تفكيرك رائع استمر* *و ربنا يكتر منك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> كل نوعية عادل امام هتيجى على جنب



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السؤال الاهم..*
> *دلوقتى حوالى 70 مليون مصرى من كل الاعمار بيحبوا عادل امام وبيحترموا فنه وبيعشقوا اعماله وحافظين قفشاته ده غير الاشقاء العرب طبعااا اللى كانوا بيجواا مصر مخصوص لحضور مسرحياته وبيبعتوله دعوات ليشرفهم بالحضور وانا نفسى شوفت بيحترموه ازاى ف مسرحية الزعيم كانوا بيتزاحموا عليه علشان يتصوروا معاه *
> *يعنى من الاخر بحسب منطقوا العجيب كل دول كفره وزنادقه يعنى لازم هما كمان يتحاكموا ولا ايه ؟؟*


 

انا عن نفسى باحبة---- كاراجوز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

*هى القصة مين بيحب عادل امام ومين بيكرهه ؟*
*القصة ابعد من ذلك بكثير جداً ...*
*القصة هو أين كان رجالات الدين ان كان عادل امام يشوه الإسلام ؟*
*على حد تعبير البعض هنا ؟*
*الأجابة : يتبعون فقه السلطان*
*الآن: السلطان تغير ...وتغير فقهه ... *
*أنتهى *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (25 أبريل 2012)

سؤال  لو عادل امام يستحق كل هذا 
لماذا لا يحاكم عمرو خالد  الذي قالها صراحة
ان نبيكم يا مسلمين محمد فاشل


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> انا عن نفسى باحبة---- كاراجوز



*ع الاقل هو بيقدم فن كوميدى ودوره يضحك الناس
الدور والباقى على المسرحيات البرلمانيه الساخره اللى بنشوفها واللى المفروض فنهم ميضحكش 
الظاهر دى غيره فنيه بقى :fun_oops:*


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> لان هذا موجود فى جمبع اعمال الممثل
> سهلة مش كدة


اة سهلة جدا انك تنتقد العمل الفنى بصورة نقدية فنية ادبية
 ونشوف ايهما اكثر وضوحا ومنطقيا
العمل الفنى ام النقد الذى وجةلة ...


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع الاقل هو بيقدم فن كوميدى ودوره يضحك الناس*
> *الدور والباقى على المسرحيات البرلمانيه الساخره اللى بنشوفها واللى المفروض فنهم ميضحكش *
> *الظاهر دى غيره فنيه بقى :fun_oops:*


 
انت شايفة ان دوره يضحك الناس على اى شىء


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> انت شايفة ان دوره يضحك الناس على اى شىء




دوره يكشف الحقيقه بشكل كوميدي يستوعبه الاخر

وعلي الاقل لا يخفي الحقائق خلف الستار 

مثلما يفعل الكثير الان


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> انت شايفة ان دوره يضحك الناس على اى شىء



*ده ع اساس ان الشعب اهبل وبيضحك ع اى حاجه !!
المصريين زواقه للفن من صغيرهم لكبيرهم وعارفين بيضحكوا ع ايه كويس جدااااااا
واللى بيتريق عليه عادل امام ف افلامه كتير ومسلمين ع فكره بينقدوه وبيسخروا منه زى النقاب والجلابيه وغيرها من المظاهر المتخلفه اللى بتثير الضحك وتستحق النقد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وغيرها من المظاهر المتخلفه اللى بتثير الضحك وتستحق النقد*


*بل تستحق الشفقة ...*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> دوره يكشف الحقيقه بشكل كوميدي يستوعبه الاخر
> 
> وعلي الاقل لا يخفي الحقائق خلف الستار
> 
> مثلما يفعل الكثير الان


 
هو كل  ما فى السيما   بيعرض الحقيقة


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

يا اخ تيللر هو انت رايك اية فى الفن عموما
من تمثيل وغناء وموسيقى؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بل تستحق الشفقة ...*



*للاسف يا عبود مفيش حد يستاهل الشفقه دلوقتى غير مصر :shutup22:
هوليود الشرق بتندثر وحضارتها بتحتضر وبايد ولادها اللى مش عارفين قيمتها
حاجه تحزن ..*


----------



## TELLER (25 أبريل 2012)

تقيماتكم السلبية هى وسام على توبكى
بعد ازنكم استازنكم الرحيل عشان فى فيلم لعادل امام على بانوراما


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *الكيل بمكيالين !!! اقولك صميم العقيدة شيء و نقد افعال شيء اخر تقولي كيل بمكيالين *
> *انا تعبت بجد من الجدال طيب روح ولع فيه حضرتك بجد تفكيرك رائع استمر* *و ربنا يكتر منك *


*فليناقش ما شاء نحن لا نسلط السيوف ، نؤمن بحرية الفكر .*
*ليست المسيحية ضعيفة مثلهم ليقمعوا منتقديها بالسجون والقتل .*


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> تقيماتكم السلبية هى وسام على توبكى
> بعد ازنكم استازنكم الرحيل عشان فى فيلم لعادل امام على بانوراما


مين توبكك ده 
اى خدمه يابرنس
انا قولت انورك بالاحمر علشان اعرفك 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههه أنا لا أفهم لماذا نناقش شخص مثل تيلر عدو الإنسانية الذي يحرم كل فنونها ؟!!؟؟!!*
*حين يعترف بعظمة الفن الإنساني وبتخلف من حرمه سأناقشه .*
*ألا ترون معي بأن أصحاب اللحى بلا شوارب ، وأكياس القمامة (المنقبات على وصف صديقاتي المحجبات) أكبر كوميديا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> تقيماتكم السلبية هى وسام على توبكى
> بعد ازنكم استازنكم الرحيل عشان فى فيلم لعادل امام على بانوراما



* ليا الشرف ان اكون احد واضعي الاوسمه علي صدرك 
بس مقولتش ايه حكم الدين والقضاء علي مشاهده افلام الكافر عادل امام ؟
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> هو كل  ما فى السيما   بيعرض الحقيقة




لا طبعا في اعمال كتير هابطه مالهاش هدف ولا معني

بس انت بتحكم علي الكيف ولا الكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عادل امام يكشف الحقيقه التي هي الواقع الذي يعرفه الجميع 

ومن الاخر كدا بقي ومش هارد عليك تاني
لاني تعبت بصراحه من اللف والدوران دا في الحوار

 الاسلاميين بيصفوا كل ما يقف امام كذبهم


----------



## Critic (25 أبريل 2012)

يا عم وحتى لو مش حقيقة انت مالك ؟ انت هتصادر فكره ! ده انتو عالم غريبة عايزيين العالم كله يفكر زيكم ومينقدكوش ! دى اسمها سادية وارهاب فكرى يا زميل !


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ليا الشرف ان اكون احد واضعي الاوسمه علي صدرك
> بس مقولتش ايه حكم الدين والقضاء علي مشاهده افلام الكافر عادل امام ؟
> *​



*مردش عليا لما سألته السؤال ده علشان الاجابه تكسف
شعب كافر يستحق محرقه جماعيه :bomb:*
*بس لسه ف امل ان وكلاء ربنا ع الارض يصلحوا حالنا ويهدونااا :scenic:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مردش عليا لما سألته السؤال ده علشان الاجابه تكسف
> شعب كافر يستحق محرقه جماعيه :bomb:*
> *بس لسه ف امل ان وكلاء ربنا ع الارض يصلحوا حالنا ويهدونااا :scenic:*



*اده بجد يعني سؤالي بايت :blush2:
اصلي متابعتش من بدري 
لسه جاي من عند الباش حكيم 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

دائما سياسه الاسلاميين في الحوار
هو الهروووووووووووووووووب


----------



## بايبل333 (25 أبريل 2012)

> *انت شايفة ان الفنكوش ده شىء مفيد*



اة مفيد 
مش شايف الاعلانات الفاضية اللى بتقول كلام فاضى حاجة كويسة .؟
هو يبرز شىء بيحدث فى مصر بس للعقلاء وليس لمن اراد ان يلغى عقلة 

كويس انك عارف الاحرف المقطعة تقدر تقولى اى الفائدة منها وبيرددها الناس وهما لا يعرفوا معناها .؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> وهم كانوا فى السجون  بيعملوا ايه
> ما كانوا عملوا زى غيرهم ولحسوا رجل الطاغية وتولع
> زى غيرهم



*سبحان المسيح ..... تتصرف كالحيات .... تمسكها من ديلها .... تلعب براسها .... ألم تقول أن الشيوخ انخرصت السنتهم عن مهاجمة عادل أمام لأنه كان مسنود ؟؟؟ عندما كان الأرهابيين فى الزنازيين كان ذلك بسبب جرائم مدنية وليس بسبب جهاد عقائدى ....*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أبريل 2012)

*والله شئ غريب هو عادل امام كافر يعني؟ شو يطلع عادل غير انه مسلم؟
عادل من حقه ينتقد المتطرفين فكريا ودينيا بس فاتت عليه ينتقد المتسببين في تطرفهم واجمل شئ انه ينتمي لدين ما يقدس شيوخ ولا افراد معينين عنده فسحه يقلد وش يبغي بس تجاوز حده في بعض افلامه اخذها سيره انه يسخر من بعض المظاهر الاسلاميه
محاكماته بعد ما بلغ من العمر ارذله وطلع فيه التجاعيد وبينه وبين القبر كم من سنه مو حلوه كان مفروض يدعون له بالهدايه دامه كبر في السن  وراه قبر وحساب 
تيلر  معليش يعني عادل امام يبقى اخونا ننصره ظالم ومظلوم هو عبر عن حبه لدينه بطريقته ينقد المتطرفين ابد ما اظن ان نيته سيئه ولا تنسى شلة نجوم الفن لما هاجمو ليش ان ما يقبل بنته تنباس من كل من هب ودب*


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

> *عادل امام يبقى اخونا ننصره ظالم ومظلوم*


!!!!!
طيب احنا بندافع عن عادل امام لان ما يحدث لة حاليا هو ارهاب فكرى ومعنوى
لكن من كلامك انة غلطان مش غلطان عشان هو مسلم تدافعى عنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منطق مغلوط بشدة رسخة الاسلام فى اذهانكم بصورة غريبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*إن كان ازدراء عادل إمام للتطرف الإسلامي هو إزدراء للإسلام كما يدعي المتأسلمون.. فهذا اعترافاً ضمنياً منهم بأن إسلامهم هو بالفعل إسلام التطرف والإرهاب !

مقولة اعجبتنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2012)

*من العناوين الجميله النهارده ع جريدة التحرير صورة عادل امام وكاتبين اللعب مع طيور الظلام *


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

قرارالمحكمة غريب جدا بصراحة فى موضوع حبس عادل امام دة
هىدىالعودة الحقيقية لعصور الظلام فعلا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *قرارالمحكمة غريب جدا *بصراحة فى موضوع حبس عادل امام دة
> هىدىالعودة الحقيقية لعصور الظلام فعلا


*هو مش قرار غريب وبس ...لأ ..ده هدم لأبسط قواعد القانون*
*لكن الرسالة وصلت ...*
*هما بيقولوا زى ما كان لمبارك ناس فى القضاء:smil8:*
*أحنا كمان لينا ناسنا ....:smil8:*


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

*قرر  مجلس ادارة نقابة السينمائيين برئاسة النقيب مسعد فوده تعطيل التصوير  في  كل مواقع العمل سواء كان في السينما أو التليفزيون لمدة خمس دقائق اليوم   الخميس احتجاجا علي الحكم الصادر ضد الفنان عادل إمام بالحبس ثلاثة شهور   في قضية اتهامه بازدراء الاديان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*س: لماذا تم سجن عادل إمام ؟
 ج: بسبب أفلامه اللي ضد الإرهاب.
 س: طب ليه؟
 ج: علشان الارهابيين اللي جوه الفيلم طلعوا براه !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*لو كان اراء عادل امام فى افلامه فيها ..اساءة للدين!!!

فتصرفات واحد زى البلكيمى وهو جوة المجلس ..سب للدين!!!*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أبريل 2012)

*مبروك طلع بررررررررررراءة لسه من شوية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مبروك طلع بررررررررررراءة لسه من شوية*​



*من القضية التانية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من القضية التانية ؟؟؟؟*



لا الاولانية فقط .. لسة التانية بتاعة ال 100 جنيه​


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مبروك طلع بررررررررررراءة لسه من شوية*​


وانت مالك زعلان كدة  لية ياسر انة طلع براءة ههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2012)

*الفنانون يهتفون أمام محكمة الجيزة "يسقط حكم المرشد"*
*ردد الفنانون المتواجدون أمام محكمة شمال الجيزة، اليوم الخميس، للتضامن مع عادل إمام فى قضية ازدراء الأديان، هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين والعسكر.

وكانت الهتافات "يا حرية فينك فينك الإخوان بينا وبينك، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، الإخوان مش هما الدين.. الإبداع للمصريين، الإخوان.. باطل، السلفيين.. باطل، حكم العسكر.. باطل"، فى حين ردد عمال شركة انتيت والشركة العالمية للمسبوكات هتافات "عايزين حقوقنا، المفصولين أهم، يا أهالينا انضموا لينا".

ومن جانب آخر اندلعت مشادات بين عدد من المحامين الذين اعترضوا على تجمهر الفنانين أمام المحكمة لاعتراضهم على الحكم.

وأكد المحامون أنهم سيقومون بالتضامن مع المحامى مقيم الدعوى، لأن اعتراض الفنانين على حكم القضاء لا يقبل، وأن المحكمة حكمت بعد التأكد من ازدرائه للأديان، وأنه قدم عدة أعمال بها إساءة للأديان السماوية، وعلى الفنان عادل إمام تقديم ما يملكه من مستندات تثبت عكس ذلك.*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أبريل 2012)

*



			كن من كلامك انة غلطان مش غلطان عشان هو مسلم تدافعى عنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منطق مغلوط بشدة رسخة الاسلام فى اذهانكم بصورة غريبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما ادافع عن عادل امام ليش ادافع عنه كان من اهلي وانا ما اعرفش؟
ادافع عن سنه اقول خلاص كبر الرجل حتى لو ازدرى حسابه عند ربه 
هو كذا وكذا رجل في دنيا ورجل في القبر مو حلوه ياخذون منه ثار
خصوصا انه مش متهم بقتل او سرقه وكذا, الاسلام مارسخ في اذهانا ندافع عن
 المسلم لان مسلم فقط مو معقول كل مجرم ندافع عنه ليش انه مسلم فقط
 انا قصدي لو هو ظالم الاسلام
 يقولنا علموه انه ظالم مو نقطع فيه وبعدين عادل مسيكين يلاقيها 
من وين ولا وين لما يقول بنتي ما تنباسش
 يهاجموه شلته ولما ينقد المتطرفين يهاجمونه مسكين انا اقول لو يعتزل ويربي احفاده ابرك له ,, *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2012)

*المصريون بالخارج يستنكرون حكم حبس عادل إمام *
*استنكر الاتحاد العام للمصريين بأوروبا وعدد من المنظمات المصرية بأوروبا، الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنح الهرم والقاضى بتأييد الحكم الغيابى الصادر بالحبس 3 أشهر ضد الفنان عادل إمام المتهم بازدراء الدين الإسلامى فى بعض أعماله الفنية، ومنها فيلم الإرهاب والكباب وفيلم طيور الظلام ومرجان أحمد مرجان، معتبراً تلك الأعمال تحمل سخرية من الإسلاميين وتشكل إساءة للدين الإسلامى.

وشن الدكتور فاروق إبراهيم، رئيس الاتحاد العام للمصريين بأوروبا، هجوما على التيارات الدينية فى مصر، مؤكدا أنهم يحاولون أن يجعلون إقحام مصر بأفكار يرفضها الشعب المصرى.

وقال الاتحاد فى بيان رسمى باسمه، إن الحكم الصادر ضد عادل إمام حكم سياسى يريد أن يجعل مصر دولة دينية.

وأكد أن الحكم سيؤدى إلى نزول كل محبى الإبداع والفنانين وكل المصريين الذين يحبون مصر للتظاهر فى ميدان التحرير وكل الميادين، للتنديد بذلك لكى يعلنوا رفضهم لفرض قيود على الفن أو أى وصاية على الإبداع عموما.

وأضاف أن هذا التدخل غير المفهوم فى حرية الفن والإبداع مرفوض ولن يستطيع أحد محو حب الشعب المصرى والعربى للفن المصرى وللفنانين وكل ما يحدث حاليا هو بداية لدولة دينية نرفضها جميعا.


فى حين قال سامى القاضى، رئيس البيت المصرى بهولندا، إن هذا الحكم يشكل ضربة موجعة لحرية التعبير وحرية الإبداع، ويفتح الباب أمام المحتسبين لرفع المزيد من قضايا الحسبة الدينية والسياسية وفرض نوع جديد من الرقابة ضد الفن المصرى العالمى.

وأضاف أن ما حدث مع الفنان عادل إمام هو ترهيب لكل الفنانين وحرب ضدهم، حيث سيتسبب فى خوف فنانين آخرين من تقديم أى أدوار مختلفة.

وأشار إلى أن الفن وحرية الإبداع خط أحمر لا يحق لأحد التدخل فيه، وأن التيار الإسلامى يريد أن يجعل من مصر دولة لا تهتم بحرية الإبداع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2012)

*منظمة العفو الدولية تدين الحكم وتعتبره تقييد لحرية التعبير ..... طبعا القاضى فرحان بما فعله ... *


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 أبريل 2012)

هما خافو ان عادل امام يترشح للرئاسه لا ايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## چاكس (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​


 
هذا هو مستوى الرعاع الاسلاميين ...
كفاية الموسيقى التصويرية للفنان عمر خيرت لفيلم الارهابى
جامدة جدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*دول بقى ما يتحاكموش بتهمة الأزدراء ولا حاجة ...دول ناس زى الفل والورد ...*


----------



## TELLER (29 أبريل 2012)

طيب على اليمين الممثل النجم عادل امام  بطل افلام السينما التى تتبع وزارة الثقافة

مين الموجود على الشمال !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> طيب على اليمين الممثل النجم عادل امام  بطل افلام السينما التى تتبع وزارة الثقافة
> 
> مين الموجود على الشمال !!!



*عبدالله ..... تعرفه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (29 أبريل 2012)

تعليق ابراهيم عيسى : خيرت الشاطر يشتم وعادل امام يتسجن !!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]HIqW1bkXlmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عبدالله ..... تعرفه ؟؟؟*


 
*لا معرفهوش ---- هو تبع وزارة ايه*

*ولانى معرفهوش  ونشاطه لا يتبع وزارة بعكس عادل امام*
*فيكون عادل امام تاثيره اقوى واعم -- لذلك وجب محاسبته*

*يا رب تكون وضحت*


----------



## Critic (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لا معرفهوش ---- هو تبع وزارة ايه*
> 
> *ولانى معرفهوش  ونشاطه لا يتبع وزارة بعكس عادل امام*
> *فيكون عادل امام تاثيره اقوى واعم -- لذلك وجب محاسبته*
> ...


محاسبته على ايه ؟ على انتقاده للأرهاب ؟


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> محاسبته على ايه ؟ على انتقاده للأرهاب ؟


 

تشويه وليس  انتقاد !!


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> تشويه وليس  انتقاد !!


*تشويه ازاي يعني !!*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *تشويه ازاي يعني !!*


 
*يعنى لما  يطلع واحد بمظهر  متدين  وواقف يبصبص  على واحدة بقميص النوم فى البلكونة*
*ولا بيحسس على رجل واحدة قاعدة قدامة*
*يبقى ده تشويه مش انتقاد*


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى لما  يطلع واحد بمظهر  متدين  وواقف يبصبص  على واحدة بقميص النوم فى البلكونة*
> *ولا بيحسس على رجل واحدة قاعدة قدامة*
> *يبقى ده تشويه مش انتقاد*


*لا انتقاد للتزمت اللي هما عايشين فيه و الحرمان و ده بيسبب التحرش و الاغتصاب و غيره من الافعال المشينة 
يبقي كده هو بيوضح القضية دي في فيلمه يمكن حد يفهم *


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى لما  يطلع واحد بمظهر  متدين  وواقف يبصبص  على واحدة بقميص النوم فى البلكونة*
> *ولا بيحسس على رجل واحدة قاعدة قدامة*
> *يبقى ده تشويه مش انتقاد*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ده اقرار واقع ياغالى 
انت مبتركبش المترو ولا ايه 
ولا انت مش من شرم  قصدى مش من مصر 
شوف نظرة اى شيخ لاى بنت  مش لابسه حجاب 
هتلاقيها واخدها من تحت لفوق  يجى خمسميت مرة 
واول ما تنزل 
استغفر الله العظيم 
حصلت قدامى اكتر من 10 مرات احسن تقول ده حدث عابر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى لما  يطلع واحد بمظهر  متدين  وواقف يبصبص  على واحدة بقميص النوم فى البلكونة*
> *ولا بيحسس على رجل واحدة قاعدة قدامة*
> *يبقى ده تشويه مش انتقاد*



عذرًا بس التشويه هو رمى الناس بالباطل و القاء التهم بدون وجه حق .. يعنى من الاخر يكون بيتبلى عليهم مش بيقول الحقيقة ... الموقف اللى حضرتك بتقول انه فى فيلم عادل امام و تشويه انا اقدر اقولك على مواقف من الطبيعة و حصلت قدامى و اصخم من الكلام دة ... اما يكون فى صلاة الجمعة الناس فارشة سجاد الصلاة فى الشوارع و بيصلو و واحدة تعدى لابسة جيب شانيل عادى مش قصيرة و كلهم يتنحو فى رجليها و هما بيصلو و الموقف دة حاصل قدام عينى و كلهم بدقون تقولى عادل امام كان بيشوه صورتهم !!! هو كان بيقدم حقيقتهم اللى ناس كتير مش بتعترف بيها ... انا ارفض التعميم بس لو سمحت متنكرش ان فيه ناس كتير بدون و هما جواهم سواد و كره و نجاسة الدنيا كلها .. و ارجع اقولك مش تعميم فيه ناس محترمة بس للاسف نادرين اوى 
عادل امام انتقد و لم يشوه صورة احد ..


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا انتقاد للتزمت اللي هما عايشين فيه و الحرمان و ده بيسبب التحرش و الاغتصاب و غيره من الافعال المشينة *
> *يبقي كده هو بيوضح القضية دي في فيلمه يمكن حد يفهم *


 

*يعنى كده هو بيقول ان  كل المتدينين فى هذا الدين مبصبصاتيه ولو طال واحدة مش هيعتقها*
*كل ده يا رجل ومش تشويه*
*الانتقاد يكون للفكر*
*اما اظهار الافعال فهو تشويه*


----------



## Critic (30 أبريل 2012)

> يعنى لما يطلع واحد بمظهر متدين وواقف يبصبص على واحدة بقميص النوم فى البلكونة
> ولا بيحسس على رجل واحدة قاعدة قدامة
> يبقى ده تشويه مش انتقاد


ايه علاقة ده بأزدراء الاسلام ؟
انا اعرف ناس فى العلانية متدينة وفى الخفاء قذرة , ايه علاقة ده بالدين ؟


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى كده هو بيقول ان  كل المتدينين فى هذا الدين مبصبصاتيه ولو طال واحدة مش هيعتقها*
> *كل ده يا رجل ومش تشويه*
> *الانتقاد يكون للفكر*
> *اما اظهار الافعال فهو تشويه*


*هو بيوصل رسالة للمجتمع ان التزمت و التطرف بيقود للانحراف زي السلفيين مثلا دلوقتي اللي عايزين ينقبوا كل حاجه في مصر شوف هينتشر الاغتصاب و التحرش ازاي بشكل محدش هيقدر يقاومه*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ده اقرار واقع ياغالى
> انت مبتركبش المترو ولا ايه
> ولا انت مش من شرم قصدى مش من مصر
> شوف نظرة اى شيخ لاى بنت مش لابسه حجاب
> ...


 
*يعنى لو فى ممثل طلع رجال الدين المسيحى  افعالهم غير اخلاقية لانه فى  واحد كدة*
*يبقى عنده حق*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> عذرًا بس التشويه هو رمى الناس بالباطل و القاء التهم بدون وجه حق .. يعنى من الاخر يكون بيتبلى عليهم مش بيقول الحقيقة ... الموقف اللى حضرتك بتقول انه فى فيلم عادل امام و تشويه انا اقدر اقولك على مواقف من الطبيعة و حصلت قدامى و اصخم من الكلام دة ... اما يكون فى صلاة الجمعة الناس فارشة سجاد الصلاة فى الشوارع و بيصلو و واحدة تعدى لابسة جيب شانيل عادى مش قصيرة و كلهم يتنحو فى رجليها و هما بيصلو و الموقف دة حاصل قدام عينى و كلهم بدقون تقولى عادل امام كان بيشوه صورتهم !!! هو كان بيقدم حقيقتهم اللى ناس كتير مش بتعترف بيها ... انا ارفض التعميم بس لو سمحت متنكرش ان فيه ناس كتير بدون و هما جواهم سواد و كره و نجاسة الدنيا كلها .. و ارجع اقولك مش تعميم فيه ناس محترمة بس للاسف نادرين اوى
> عادل امام انتقد و لم يشوه صورة احد ..


 

*انتى جبتى الفايدة*
*ولو انى  اتحفظ على حكاية ان فى صلاة الجمعة بيبحلقوا فى الرايحة وجاية*
*الفايدة هى  خطا التعميم*
*وفى الفن الرمز بيعنى التعميم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى لو فى ممثل طلع رجال الدين المسيحى  افعالهم غير اخلاقية لانه فى  واحد كدة*
> *يبقى عنده حق*



يا سيدى الفاضل رجال الدين المسيحى تحت اشراف كنسى و اللى بيعمل اى حاجة غير لائقة فيه حاجة اسمها انه يتشلح و ميبقاش راجل دين تانى ... مش كل واحد بيربى شعرتين فى دقنه بيبقى راجل دين ولا كل واحد حافظله آية يبقى مصلح و عالم ببواطن الامور و معصوم من الخطأ ... و بعدين حضرتك مسكت فى كلام جورج على اساس ان واحد عمل كدة امال معلقتش على كلامى اللى بقولك فيه رجاااااااالة مش راجل واحد قاعدين على سجادة صلاة و بيبصبصو و هما بيصلو يا مؤمن


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايه علاقة ده بأزدراء الاسلام ؟
> انا اعرف ناس فى العلانية متدينة وفى الخفاء قذرة , ايه علاقة ده بالدين ؟


 
*متدين يعنى رمز للدين*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *هو بيوصل رسالة للمجتمع ان التزمت و التطرف بيقود للانحراف زي السلفيين مثلا دلوقتي اللي عايزين ينقبوا كل حاجه في مصر شوف هينتشر الاغتصاب و التحرش ازاي بشكل محدش هيقدر يقاومه*


 
*كلامك كان يبقى صح لو طبق الكلام ايضا على غير المسلمين*
*لانه ببساطة يمكن تطبيقه على الرهبان*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل رجال الدين المسيحى تحت اشراف كنسى و اللى بيعمل اى حاجة غير لائقة فيه حاجة اسمها انه يتشلح و ميبقاش راجل دين تانى ... مش كل واحد بيربى شعرتين فى دقنه بيبقى راجل دين ولا كل واحد حافظله آية يبقى مصلح و عالم ببواطن الامور و معصوم من الخطأ ... و بعدين حضرتك مسكت فى كلام جورج على اساس ان واحد عمل كدة امال معلقتش على كلامى اللى بقولك فيه رجاااااااالة مش راجل واحد قاعدين على سجادة صلاة و بيبصبصو و هما بيصلو يا مؤمن


 
*افرض الواحد ده لسه متشلحش يبقى عنده حق انه يطلعهم كده*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يعنى لو فى ممثل طلع رجال الدين المسيحى  افعالهم غير اخلاقية لانه فى  واحد كدة*
> *يبقى عنده حق*


لا ياراجل على اساس انها محصلتش فى اكتر من فيلم وبكذا طريقه 
حتى لو واحد بس يبقى هو بيرصد حقيقة مش بيألف كلام عن الاسلام وبيعمله فيلم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *افرض الواحد ده لسه متشلحش يبقى عنده حق انه يطلعهم كده*



مبيحصلش انه ميتشلحش لانه تحت مراااااااقبة كنسية مشددة ... جيبلى انت راجل دين مسيحى شوفته بيعمل حاجة زى كدة و بعدين نتكلم لكن كلام حضرتك كله افتراضات مفهوش اى شئ من الواقع و انا بجيب لحضرتك مواقف بتحصل كل يوم قدام كل الناس .. و حضرتك برضه افترضت ان واااااااحد من رجال الدين المسيحى غلط و متشلحش لسة يعنى فى طريقه للشلح فى حين انك عايز تتغافل عن مئات و مش هكون كدابة لو قولت آلاف من ذى الدقون و بيغلطو و محدش بيحاسبهم و كأنهم منزهين عن الغلط ...... مين قال ان الدقن ليها حصانة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا ياراجل على اساس انها محصلتش فى اكتر من فيلم وبكذا طريقه
> حتى لو واحد بس يبقى هو بيرصد حقيقة مش بيألف كلام عن الاسلام وبيعمله فيلم


 
*فيلم ايه ده  ال طلع فيه راجل دين مسيحى مبصبصاتى*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *فيلم ايه ده  ال طلع فيه راجل دين مسيحى مبصبصاتى*


لامؤاخذة ياريس شكلك فهمت غلط
مش معنى ان كل الدقون عندكم لما بيشوفوا واحدة حلوة عينيهم بتزوغ عليهم وبيفصصوها حته حته ان المسيحيين كمان بيعملوا كده 
لا يا غالى لكن تقدر تتابع فى حسن ومرقص لعادل امام  دور الصايغ المسيحى   او دور الهام شاهين فى واحد صفر او ليلى علوى فى بحب السيما او بنت من شبرا  وغيرهم الكتير


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *كلامك كان يبقى صح لو طبق الكلام ايضا على غير المسلمين*
> *لانه ببساطة يمكن تطبيقه على الرهبان*


*اللي بتعمله حضرتك دلوقتي تشويه لان مفيش حاجه حصلت من الرهبان و كلامك القاء تهم بس مش اكتر 
لان ببساطة الرهبان ناس في الصحراء بيصلوا و يتعبدوا لربنا 
لكن الدقون هنا في العالم و دول ( ماية من تحت تبن ):smil12:*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مبيحصلش انه ميتشلحش لانه تحت مراااااااقبة كنسية مشددة ... جيبلى انت راجل دين مسيحى شوفته بيعمل حاجة زى كدة و بعدين نتكلم لكن كلام حضرتك كله افتراضات مفهوش اى شئ من الواقع و انا بجيب لحضرتك مواقف بتحصل كل يوم قدام كل الناس .. و حضرتك برضه افترضت ان واااااااحد من رجال الدين المسيحى غلط و متشلحش لسة يعنى فى طريقه للشلح فى حين انك عايز تتغافل عن مئات و مش هكون كدابة لو قولت آلاف من ذى الدقون و بيغلطو و محدش بيحاسبهم و كأنهم منزهين عن الغلط ...... مين قال ان الدقن ليها حصانة ؟؟؟؟


 

*لا  قدام كل الناس  لا  وهو انا مش ناس*

*اما مسالة الشلح انا ممكن اجيبلك موقف مثبت*
*بس مضمنش رد فعلك*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لامؤاخذة ياريس شكلك فهمت غلط
> *مش معنى ان كل الدقون عندكم لما بيشوفوا واحدة حلوة عينيهم بتزوغ عليهم وبيفصصوها حته حته ان المسيحيين كمان بيعملوا كده *
> لا يا غالى لكن تقدر تتابع فى حسن ومرقص لعادل امام دور الصايغ المسيحى او دور الهام شاهين فى واحد صفر او ليلى علوى فى بحب السيما او بنت من شبرا وغيرهم الكتير


 
*يا رااااجل*
*يعنى انت شوفت كل المسلمين كده*
*وكل المسيحيين مش كده*
*هو انا مش من هنا ولا ايه*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

هى الدقون مرادفها عندك مسلمين ؟؟ 
فيه كدة وفيه كده فى كل طرف
بس انت ليه تزعل  من واحد بيرصد حاجة موجودة  فعلا 
وتقول انه بيغلط فى الدين


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *اللي بتعمله حضرتك دلوقتي تشويه لان مفيش حاجه حصلت من الرهبان و كلامك القاء تهم بس مش اكتر *
> *لان ببساطة الرهبان ناس في الصحراء بيصلوا و يتعبدوا لربنا *
> *لكن الدقون هنا في العالم و دول ( ماية من تحت تبن ):smil12:*


 
*معنى كلامك ان الراهب لو مش فى الصحرا هيبصبص*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لا  قدام كل الناس  لا  وهو انا مش ناس*
> 
> *اما مسالة الشلح انا ممكن اجيبلك موقف مثبت*
> *بس مضمنش رد فعلك*



ماهو العجيب ان حضرتك من الناس بس مش فاهمة ازاى مشوفتش او مش عايز تشوف !! مش عارفة بس جرب تكون محايد و انزل راقب نظارتهم للبنات و انت هتعرف انهم تقريبا عنيهم بتتغرس فى جسم البنات بنظرات بجد ربنا يحمى بناتنا و يستر عليهم ...
بالنسبة للموقف الوحيد اللى حضرتك هتتكلم عليه بدل ما انت اللى تجيبه اانا اقولهولك الراهب اللى كان فى دير و قالو انه بيمارس الجنس مع سيدات فى قلايته و تم شلحه ... ذاكرتى قوية مش كدة !! العجيبة بقا ان حضرتك مخدتش بالك انك معرفتش الخبر غير اما اتشلح !! *و الاعجب ان كل الناس فاكرين الخبر دة و مش فاكرين الخبر اللى قبله كان بحوالى شهر او اتنين اما طلعو شيخ ملفوف بملايات من جوا الجامع و معاه واحدة ست !! *

سيدى الفاضل حاول تخفف من حدة اسلوبك .. لانى بتكلم مع حضرتك بكل هدوء و المطلوب اننا نوصل لنقطة تفاهم مش اننا نشوف مين فينا بيعرف يتكلم احسن


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *معنى كلامك ان الراهب لو مش فى الصحرا هيبصبص*


*شفت برضه بتلقي علي الرهبان و عليا التهم انا قلت كده !!
اي حد ممكن يبصبص انا مش فاهم انت ليه مش مقتنع بالموضوع ده و خصوصا المتزمتين و اللي عايزين يمنعوا الحرية الشخصية و ينقبوا العالم *


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هى الدقون مرادفها عندك مسلمين ؟؟
> فيه كدة وفيه كده فى كل طرف
> بس انت ليه تزعل من واحد بيرصد حاجة موجودة فعلا
> وتقول انه بيغلط فى الدين


 

*لانه فى الفن الرمز بيعنى التعميم*
*اما الرصد فلازم تكون قصة حقيقية تم رصد احداثها واثباتها*
* اوعى  تقيم سلبى عشان معنديش اخضر تانى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لانه فى الفن الرمز بيعنى التعميم*
> *اما الرصد فلازم تكون قصة حقيقية تم رصد احداثها واثباتها*
> * اوعى  تقيم سلبى عشان معنديش اخضر تانى*



لو فى الفن الرمز معناه التعميم يبقى كل المسيحين معقدين لا بيشوفو تليفزيون ولا نت و رخمين و مالهمش علاقة بحد او كل المسيحيات خائنات ...... و كل المصريين بلطجية زى ابراهيم الابيض او كلنا مرفهين ماديا جدا ... انا اسفة حضرتك عندك مشكلة فى فهم الفن ... الفن ماهو الا رصد لموقف شخص ما .. مفهوش اى شئ من التعميم نهائى .. كل فيلم لا يعبر الا عن شريحة معينة من المجتمع او جزء منها و ربما لا يعبر الا عن ابطاله او عن رأى المؤلف و المخرج الشخصى !! الفن خيال منسوج من الواقع مش كله صح و مش كله غلط ... الفن مالهوش اى علاقة بالتعميم


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ماهو العجيب ان حضرتك من الناس
> *مش عارف ليه حاسس انك بتكلمى مخلوق فضائى*
> بس مش فاهمة ازاى مشوفتش او مش عايز تشوف !! مش عارفة بس جرب تكون محايد و انزل راقب نظارتهم للبنات و انت هتعرف انهم تقريبا عنيهم بتتغرس فى جسم البنات بنظرات بجد ربنا يحمى بناتنا و يستر عليهم ...واضح انك  مبتشوفيش غير نوعيه معينة
> *مش اتفقنا اننا ضد التعميم*
> ...


 
*صدقينى  اسلوبى غير حاد على الاطلاق*
*ممكن تكونى انت متعصبة شوية*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *شفت برضه بتلقي علي الرهبان و عليا التهم انا قلت كده !!*
> *اي حد ممكن يبصبص انا مش فاهم انت ليه مش مقتنع بالموضوع ده و خصوصا المتزمتين و اللي عايزين يمنعوا الحرية الشخصية و ينقبوا العالم *


 

*اذن هو غلطان فى الصاق البصبصة برجل الدين*
*ويبقى اتفقنا*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لانه فى الفن الرمز بيعنى التعميم*
> *اما الرصد فلازم تكون قصة حقيقية تم رصد احداثها واثباتها*
> * اوعى  تقيم سلبى عشان معنديش اخضر تانى*


مين بقى اللى خلى الدقن رمز للاسلام 
ما القسس والهربان بدقون 
بص ياغالى  علشان منقعدش نلف وندور 
الفن رصد ظاهرة سلبيه من بعض مدعى التدين وهم كثر  
فراحوا اللى على راسهم بطحة وعارفين نفسهم رفعوا قضايا وجعجعوا  علشان يبانوا بمظهر حامى حمى الاسلام 
اللى هو اصلا فيه ما يزيد عن الافلام دى بمراحل 
طبعا هتقولى كلها حاجات ليها تفاسير وليها اصل دينى وليها وليها وضعيفه ومش ضعيفه هقولك يا سيدى الفاضل هو مش من الاولى انك بدل ما ترفع قضيه على اللى بيقولك فلان ابو دقن ده دقنه عيره واونطجى وانت عارف ده كويس 
بس هتيجى للاسلام اللى بيقولك انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما  
فمش هتقدر تتكلم وهتستحى تقول فعلا فيه ناس كده ربنا يكفينا شرهم 
لكنك هتقول انه  عادل امام دة ابن ستميت تيت  علشان ورالك اللى انت شايفه طول عمرك ومكسوف تقوله او تعترف بيه قدام نفسك او بينك وبين نفسك 
وصلت !!!
اول ما تخضر شويه  هبقى اديك واحد سلبي يشقلب الدنيا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *صدقينى  اسلوبى غير حاد على الاطلاق*
> *ممكن تكونى انت متعصبة شوية*



ذكائى مش على المحك ولا حاجة يا صديقى .. ببساطة شديدة حضرتك افترضت انه متشلحش فى نفس اليوم (مجرد افتراض مفيش اى شئ من الوثائق او الاخبار يؤكد كلامك !! ) هنعتمد على المنطق بقا .. اما يحصل مرة و اكتشفو فيه غلط حسابى فى بعض حسابات كنسية فشلحو كاهن فى وقتها .. ماحال وقعة زى الحادثة الشهيرة هيسترو عليه ولا يصبرو عليه بتاع ايه يعنى ؟؟ دة اللى المنطق بيقوله انه يتم شلحه فورًا !! ولا ليك رأى تانى ؟؟

هههههههه يعنى من جملة فاتت مسكتلى فى حادث فردى متكررش على مدار التاريخ فى راهب تم شلحه و تيجى على الشيخ تقولى بلاش تعميم :smil12: نخلينا حقانيين حبة بقا  ادى لكل واحد حقه ... بس الدير قال ان الراهب اتشلح و محدش جاب سيرة شيخنا ايه اللى جراله و هو ممسوك فى ذات الفعل !! ياترى اتحبس بقضية مخلة بالشرف ولا كان له حصانة برضه !! الله اعلى و اعلم مش هفتى انا مبحبش ارمى الناس بالباطل 

هصدقك ان اسلوبك مش حاد بس مش هصدقك فى انى متعصبة خصوصا ان انا اللى المنطق فى صفى .. هتعصب ليه


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لو فى الفن الرمز معناه التعميم يبقى كل المسيحين معقدين لا بيشوفو تليفزيون ولا نت و رخمين و مالهمش علاقة بحد او كل المسيحيات خائنات
> *فيلم بحب السيما ده فيلم  لا اقبله وبعتبره تشويه للاسرة المسيحية  و الدليل على ان الرمز فى الفن يعنى التعميم هو قيام مظاهرات للمسيحيين ضده*
> ...... و كل المصريين بلطجية زى ابراهيم الابيض
> *هى البلطجة فى نظرك فكر*
> ...


*عندما يتعرض الفن للفكر  لا يصبح مجرد حكاية*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مين بقى اللى خلى الدقن رمز للاسلام
> ما القسس والهربان بدقون
> بص ياغالى علشان منقعدش نلف وندور
> الفن رصد ظاهرة سلبيه من بعض مدعى التدين وهم كثر
> ...


 
الموضوع بالنسبة لعادل امام  مش كشف خقيقة وحوارات من دى
الموضوع سبوبة والسبوبة حكمت
لاحظ ان منتج الفيلم هو فايز غالى
ولعلمك  عادل امام اخواته البنات كلهم محجبات وبنته محجبة ومتجوزة واحد اخوانى
بس السبوبة حكمت


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الموضوع بالنسبة لعادل امام  مش كشف خقيقة وحوارات من دى
> الموضوع سبوبة والسبوبة حكمت
> لاحظ ان منتج الفيلم هو فايز غالى
> ولعلمك  عادل امام اخواته البنات كلهم محجبات وبنته محجبة ومتجوزة واحد اخوانى
> بس السبوبة حكمت


انت اللى حكمت عليه ان السبوبه حكمت 
عادل امام ... السبوبه حكمت 
ياراجل يا طيب ده من اغنى اغنياء الوطن العربى
دة واخد دور فى ابراج نايل سيتى تمنه 70 مليون جنيه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *عندما يتعرض الفن للفكر  لا يصبح مجرد حكاية*



للعلم بس ان انتاج فيلم بحب السيما انتاج مسيحى اصلا  و حتى اعتراض المسيحين عليه موصلش بسجن احد ابطاله !! 
البلطجة اة اسلوب ينم عن فكر متطرف .. ولا حضرتك شايف ايه ؟؟
الفيلم الوثائقى تجميع احداث فى مادة فيلمية مش بيحكى قصص كاملة ولا بيعرض وجهة نظر مخرج او مؤلف و اغلب الافلام الوثائقية لها اصول تاريخية او علمية او فنية مالهوش علاقة بكلامنا خالص

و مش مطلوب من الفن انه يكون مجرد حكاية !! لان الفن بلا فكر يبقى ولا شئ مالهوش اى لازمة ... زى اى تفاهات و افلام فارغة بلا هدف .. الفن هو صياغة الفكر بشكل سهل تقديمه للعامة او صياغة الفكر بشكل ممتع ... و الا مكنش يبقى فن و كان مجرد محاكاة للواقع !! هيفقد معظم معناه يا استاذى


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ذكائى مش على المحك ولا حاجة يا صديقى .. ببساطة شديدة حضرتك افترضت انه متشلحش فى نفس اليوم (مجرد افتراض مفيش اى شئ من الوثائق او الاخبار يؤكد كلامك !! ) هنعتمد على المنطق بقا .. اما يحصل مرة و اكتشفو فيه غلط حسابى فى بعض حسابات كنسية فشلحو كاهن فى وقتها .. ماحال وقعة زى الحادثة الشهيرة هيسترو عليه ولا يصبرو عليه بتاع ايه يعنى ؟؟ دة اللى المنطق بيقوله انه يتم شلحه فورًا !! ولا ليك رأى تانى ؟؟
> *المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه*
> *فى هذه الفتره الطويلة لو عادل امام شافه يكون حقه يعمل فيلم يظهر رجال الدين المسيحى كده-- لسه على المحك*
> 
> ...


 
*هاثبتلك حالا انك متعصبه*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انت اللى حكمت عليه ان السبوبه حكمت
> عادل امام ... السبوبه حكمت
> ياراجل يا طيب ده من اغنى اغنياء الوطن العربى
> دة واخد دور فى ابراج نايل سيتى تمنه 70 مليون جنيه


 
*ما هو الفيلم ده معملهوش امبارح*
*ده انتاج 92*


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اذن هو غلطان فى الصاق البصبصة برجل الدين*
> *ويبقى اتفقنا*


*هو انت بتفرض ليه من فكرك رايي !!
لا طبعا متفقناش و انت لو قريت كلامي كويس هتلاقي بقولك المتزمتين و اللي عايزين ينقبوا العالم اللي هما رجال الدين*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *هاثبتلك حالا انك متعصبه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب و مين عارف ايه اللى بيحصل فى الجوامع يا صديقى  انت عايزنا نمشيها كدة ؟؟؟ على الاقل الكنايس فيها رقابة .. فين الرقابة على كل دقن طالعة ؟؟ لو حد غلط فى دير عندنا بيتجاب بسهولة اهم معروفين و معدوديين مش بيزيدو من حيث لا نعلم ولا ندرى ؟؟ فيه ناس ترأسهم الكنيسة مؤسسة كاملة ...لكن مين بيراقب على كل واحد قاعد فى زاوية مبنية تحت عمارة عشان يهربو من الضرايب مش اكتر ؟؟؟  و على فكرة انا معممتش لان فى اول كلمة قولتهالك انا مبحبش التعميم و مبحبش ارمى الناس بالباطل ولا اظن فيهم وحش ( زى ما انت بتظن فى كل رجال الدين المسيحين او اغلبهم ) أن بعض الظن اثم .... لكن انا بقول عن قانون النسبة و التناسب .. حدث فردى فى وسط آلاف رهبان و كهنة قدام احداث كتير اهو بيعترف بيها المسلمين المعتدلين قبل المسيحيين !! 

انا عايزاك تثبتلى اى حاجة فعلا ... عشان صعبت عليا انت من الصبح قاعد على الافتراضات انا تعبتلك سلف


----------



## Critic (30 أبريل 2012)

> متدين يعنى رمز للدين


مش شرط , الدين مش بيتقاس بالاشخاص
عندك مثلا حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل طلع كذاب واخته وامه وجوزها وتلت تربع عيلته طلعت امريكية , فهل لأنه طلع كذاب نقول الاسلام دين الكذب ؟!
متخلطش المفاهيم وكفاية تعصب اعمى , مس كل شخص معجبكش رأيه تتهمه انه ازدرى دينك , حساسيتك المفرطة تجاه دينك بتثبت انك مش واثق فى نفسك ولا فى دينك !


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> للعلم بس ان انتاج فيلم بحب السيما انتاج مسيحى اصلا  و حتى اعتراض المسيحين عليه موصلش بسجن احد ابطاله !!
> البلطجة اة اسلوب ينم عن فكر متطرف .. ولا حضرتك شايف ايه ؟؟
> *البلطجة سلوك مبنى على فكر صاحبه وليس فكر لشىء عام*
> *ولا انتى شايفة ان البلطجى بيقرا فلسفة البلطجة قبل ان يصبح بلطجى*
> ...


 
*اذن يناقش الفكر ولا يشوهه*


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب و مين عارف ايه اللى بيحصل فى الجوامع يا صديقى  انت عايزنا نمشيها كدة ؟؟؟ على الاقل الكنايس فيها رقابة .. فين الرقابة على كل دقن طالعة ؟؟ لو حد غلط فى دير عندنا بيتجاب بسهولة اهم معروفين و معدوديين مش بيزيدو من حيث لا نعلم ولا ندرى ؟؟ فيه ناس ترأسهم الكنيسة مؤسسة كاملة ...لكن مين بيراقب على كل واحد قاعد فى زاوية مبنية تحت عمارة عشان يهربو من الضرايب مش اكتر ؟؟؟ و على فكرة انا معممتش لان فى اول كلمة قولتهالك انا مبحبش التعميم و مبحبش ارمى الناس بالباطل ولا اظن فيهم وحش ( زى ما انت بتظن فى كل رجال الدين المسيحين او اغلبهم ) أن بعض الظن اثم .... لكن انا بقول عن قانون النسبة و التناسب .. حدث فردى فى وسط آلاف رهبان و كهنة قدام احداث كتير اهو بيعترف بيها المسلمين المعتدلين قبل المسيحيين !!
> 
> انا عايزاك تثبتلى اى حاجة فعلا ... عشان صعبت عليا انت من الصبح قاعد على الافتراضات انا* تعبتلك سلف*


 
*هههههه*
*ذكية بس معرفتيش تهربى*
*فين الرد على السؤال ده*
*المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه
فى هذه الفتره الطويلة لو عادل امام شافه يكون حقه يعمل فيلم يظهر رجال الدين المسيحى كده-- لسه على المحك*

*الكلام بالون الاحمر فوق اثبات عصبيتك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اذن يناقش الفكر ولا يشوهه*



البلطجة سلوك مبنى على فكر صاحبه وليس فكر لشىء عام
ولا انتى شايفة ان البلطجى بيقرا فلسفة البلطجة قبل ان يصبح بلطجى .....

فى الفيلم المذكور كان البلطجة شعاره .. فلو الفن تعميم زى ما حضرتك كنت بتقول يبقى كل شعب المصرى بلطجى .. و مختلفناش فى تعريف البلطجة السلوك او الاسلوب الناتج عن فكر بس اعذرنى فى كلمة صاحبه .. هنخليها اصحابه عشان الموضوع كان مش مقتصر على شخصية واحدة لا دة كان واخد شريحة كاملة فى المجتمع دة اسلوبها .. و العجيبة ان الفيلم اترشح لجوائز و محدش رفع قضية عليه بسبب ازدراء المصريين و تشويه صورتهم !!

انت متمسك بالكلمة برضه تشويه تشويه ... هو حد يا سيدى اتبلى على حد ؟؟ هو قال حاجة مبتحصلش ؟؟ مش معنى ان حضرتك مش شايفها يبقى مبتحصلش ... انت مبتشوفش الكواكب و مع ذلك متأكد من وجودها عشان فيه علماء شافوها و قالولك ان فيه حاجة اسمها كواكب ... ليه بقا مش مصدق كل البشر دول اما بيقولولك ان دة بيحصل و متمسك برأيك و بوجهة نظرك المخالفة للمنطق ؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (30 أبريل 2012)

كالعادة الزميل تيليز يناقش كما لو كان فى حرب ويلجأ للشخصنة مع الاعضاء !
انت مالك مين متعصب ومين مش متعصب ؟ كذا مرة نبهتك ان اسلوبك منفر للأعضاء دونا عن باقى الزملاء المسلمين فى المنتدى , انظر الى تقييماتك السلبية يا رجل واتعظ , انت تتفنن فى جعل الحوار معك سقيم ومقرف !


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> البلطجة سلوك مبنى على فكر صاحبه وليس فكر لشىء عام
> ولا انتى شايفة ان البلطجى بيقرا فلسفة البلطجة قبل ان يصبح بلطجى .....
> 
> فى الفيلم المذكور كان البلطجة شعاره .. فلو الفن تعميم زى ما حضرتك كنت بتقول يبقى كل شعب المصرى بلطجى .. و مختلفناش فى تعريف البلطجة السلوك او الاسلوب الناتج عن فكر بس اعذرنى فى كلمة صاحبه
> ...


 
*تانى المشكلة فى التعميم والرمز الفكرى تعميم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *هههههه*
> *ذكية بس معرفتيش تهربى*
> *فين الرد على السؤال ده*
> *المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه
> ...



ههههههههههه بذمتك بقولك تعبتلك سلف تقولى عصبيتى ... اسمها شفقتى عليك حضرتك مش عصبيتى عندك مفاهيم كتير محتاجةاعادة صياغة مع ضرب امثلة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

*مافيش أستراحة أعلانات ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش أستراحة أعلانات ؟؟*



هههههههههههههه انت تؤمر يا عبود 
ميرسيه على التقييم يا بااشا ميحرمناش منك


----------



## TELLER (30 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههههههه بذمتك بقولك تعبتلك سلف تقولى عصبيتى ... اسمها شفقتى عليك حضرتك مش عصبيتى عندك مفاهيم كتير محتاجةاعادة صياغة مع ضرب امثلة


 

*ههههه*
*طيب فين ايجابة السؤال*
*المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه
فى هذه الفتره الطويلة لو عادل امام شافه يكون حقه يعمل فيلم يظهر رجال الدين المسيحى كده-- لسه على المحك*

*استميحك عذرا*
*يعنى بعد اذنك هصلى المغرب

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ههههه*
> 
> 
> *استميحك عذرا*
> *يعنى بعد اذنك هصلى المغرب*


 *تقبل الله ....*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ههههه*
> *طيب فين ايجابة السؤال*
> *المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه
> فى هذه الفتره الطويلة لو عادل امام شافه يكون حقه يعمل فيلم يظهر رجال الدين المسيحى كده-- لسه على المحك*
> ...



الاجابة كتبهالك فى المشاركة اللى فاتت بالاسود يا سيدى الفااضل ... فين تركيزك بس بدات تتعب منى :smil13:  و عشان منتعبكش برضه نحطه هنا .. احنا تحت امر السيادة

*هههههه انا رديت و انت مخدتش بالك ... تفتكر هيكون عادل امام هيشوفه ازاى و هو بيغلط قبل ما الكنيسة تشوفه ؟؟ لاحظ ان الكنيسة بتقوم بدور المراقب هنا مش عادل امام اللى بيراقب  لكن بسيطة انه يعمل على اى حد بدقن لغياب الرقابة عليهم فكان الفن و الصحافة بيلعبو الدور دة ..*. 

تمام كدة !!

اتفضل و تقبل الله و ادعيلى باى حاجة الا الهداية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ههههه*
> *طيب فين ايجابة السؤال*
> *المقصود هو انه عمل ال عمله مش فى نص ساعة اكيد طبعا على مدى فترة زمنية طويلة قبل كشفه*
> *فى هذه الفتره الطويلة لو عادل امام شافه يكون حقه يعمل فيلم يظهر رجال الدين المسيحى كده-- لسه على المحك*


 *هو عادل بيعمل أفلام لأشخاص محددة ؟*
*فيلم الأرهابى بيتكلم عن أية ؟*
*عن شخص محدد وألا سلوك أنتشر ومصيبة سودة ؟؟؟*
*يعنى ما كانش فيه أرهاب أصلاً وعادل ألف الحدوتة دى ؟*
*مافيش ناس أندبحت فى الأقصر عام 97؟*
*مافيش شيماء اللى ماتت فى فصلها بين زميلاتها ؟*
*مافيش ناس ماتت فى خان الخليلى .؟؟*
*كل ده محض افترا ؟؟؟؟*
*عادل أمام بقى أزردى الأسلام ....لكن القتلة السفاحين المرجفين فى الأرض ...أستحلوا الأسلام ؟؟؟*
*ألا ساء ما تحكمون ...ياتيللر المرجفون فى الأرض دول جابوا للعالم كله ( فوبيا الأسلام ) *
*حاكموا الكرة الأرضية بقى بتهمة أزدرائكم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

*طال عمرك هى المغرب كام ركعة ؟؟*
*على أيامنا كانت تلاتة !!*


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (30 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع اكبر من عادل امام  الموضوع هو القضاء على البداع والفن المصري من قبل خفافيش الضلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2012)

*مالكى شركات توظيف من الشيوخ اصحاب اللحى .... الم يكونوا لصوص ...؟؟؟. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مالكى شركات توظيف من الشيوخ اصحاب اللحى .... الم يكونوا لصوص ...؟؟؟. *


*لأ طبعا يا أستاذ .....*
*كانوا نصابين بس ...*


----------



## TELLER (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طال عمرك هى المغرب كام ركعة ؟؟*
> *على أيامنا كانت تلاتة !!*


 
*هههههه*
*ثلاثة للمستوى غير الرفيع*


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2012)

*الحوارات كتير والمنتدى اخبارى !!!!!!
*​


----------



## TELLER (1 مايو 2012)

*حيث اننا وصلنا لمرحلة الحذف*
*تيقى الرسالة وصلت*
*اقعدوا بالعافية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *الحوارات كتير والمنتدى اخبارى !!!!!!*​


 *هو حضرتك المنتدى أخبارى أيوة*
*لكن هناك تعليقات ومشاركات بين الأعضاء*
*وألا نضع الخبر كما هو وليصمت الجميع ...*
*لى مشاركة تم حذفها ...تتعلق بالخبر ومناقشة الرأى بالرأى *
*فلماذا ؟*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

الحذف على الكل يا عم تيلر 
بلا رساله وصلت بلا مكالمه اتعملت 
متعيش روحك فى اوهام


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2012)

*فى زمان العيب: مَن الذى يزدرى الإسلام؟*​
*         بقلم                                                       فاطمة ناعوت                                                                                                 ٣٠/ ٤/ ٢٠١٢*​*فى  فيلم «الزوجة الثانية»، شاهدنا كيف أجبر عمدةُ القرية فلاحاً فقيراً على  تطليق زوجته، ليتزوجها بعدما «حِلْيت فى عينيه». طرق كل السُّبل: الرشوة  تارةً، والتهديد والوعيد أخرى، والزوجُ رافضٌ ترك حبيبته أمّ طفليه الرافضة  بدورها ترك زوجها، رغم بريق الثراء الذى يلوحُ كزوجة العمدة. 
ولما  أعيته الحِيَلُ، لجأ العمدةُ إلى «شيخ» القرية لكى يُقنعَ الزوجَ مُعتمراً  وشاحَ الدين، والدينُ براءٌ، بأن طاعةَ الحاكم من طاعة الله! فى مشهد كهذا،  برأيكم، مَن أساء للإسلام؟ سعد الدين وهبة، كاتب السيناريو؟ صلاح أبوسيف،  المخرج؟ العمدةُ عتمان، أم مؤدى دورَه: صلاح منصور؟ الشيخُ، أم مؤدى دورَه:  حسن الدفراوى؟ الزوج أبوالعلا، أم مؤدّى دورَه: شكرى سرحان؟ ذاك الذى صرخ  فى وجه الشيخ الدجّال: «يا راجل يا كافر، يا عديم الدين!» حينما قال له:  «امضى يا أبوالعلا يا بنى على ورقة الطلاق، «وأطيعوا اللهَ وأطيعوا الرسول  وأولى الأمر منكم».
مَن الذى أساء للإسلام، فى ذاك المشهد التاريخى  الذى يُجسّد حالنا الآن: صنّاع الفيلم الأبرياء، أم أن المجرم الحقيقىّ هو  شخصيةٌ اعتبارية لرجل جاهل يتاجر بالدين لمصلحته الشخصية، ومصلحة ولىّ  نعمته الشهوانىّ المزواج؟ 
هل المُخطئ هو «صانعُ الخطأ»، أم ذاك الذى  يشير إلى الخطأ، بتجسيد شخصية المخطئ، لكى ينبّه الناسَ منه، ويُبرئ  الدينَ من مُشوهيه؟ هل الجريمةُ هى «صنعُ» الخطأ، أم «الإشارة» إليه؟ إما  قولاً أو رسماً أو غناءً أو شخصنةً فى رواية أو فيلم؟ أسئلةٌ بلهاء، من  العيب طرحُها لأن إجاباتها بديهيةٌ يعرفها طفلٌ صغير على مشارف مراحل الوعى  الأولى. لكنْ فى زمن «العيب» يسقط «العيب» عن أسئلة من «العيب» طرحها لفرط  بداهتها! 
نعم، نحن فى زمن «العيب»! أليس فى برلماننا يناقشون شرعية  مضاجعة رجل زوجتَه بعد موتها؟! أليس جاء رجلٌ لا يعرفُ عن الفنّ والأدب  إلا بقدر معرفتى اليابانية، ليقيّمَ أدبَ نجيب محفوظ، فينعته «بأدب الفِسق  والرذيلة»، لأن بين شخصيات رواياته امرأةً فاسقة؟! بينما لم يقل مثلاً:  «إنه أدب «السرقة»، مع أن من بين أبطاله لصوصاً! لماذا؟ لأن صاحبنا يختصر  «الرذيلة» فى: «امرأة وفِراش»!
 بينما لا يضمُّ فى قائمة «الرذيلة»:  السرقة، والرشوة، والخيانة، والكذب، والطمع، والحقد، والبخل، والدناءة، بل  الكفر والإلحاد! الرجل «مشغولٌ جداً» بالمرأة، فلا يبرحُ بصرُه ثوبَها! هو  ذات الرجل الذى يريد أن يُغطى أجساد «التماثيل» بالشمع، لأنها عورةٌ  وأوثان! تماثيل مَن؟ أرقى حضارات الأرض، أجدادنا الفراعين الذين دوّخوا  البشريةَ بعلمهم وفنّهم وحضارتهم الفائقة! يا لضَيعة الجمال والحضارة فى  زمان القبح والانحطاط! زمان العيب. 
يُجسّد «عادل إمام» دورَ تاجر  دين مُراءٍ يخدع الناسَ باسم الله، فيكون هو المجرم، وليس المتاجر الأفّاك  الذى يفضحه الممثلُ ليحذِّرَ الناسَ من خداعه، ويُبرّئ الدينَ من المُرائين  الكَذَبَة والشطّار العيّارين! يا لضيعة الحقّ فى زمن العيب! «والطريفُ أن  (الأديان)، وهى جمع دين، تعنى: الإسلام فقط، وهو (مفرد)! فلم نشهد مَن  حوكم لازدراء المسيحية مثلا!» ليس مجرماً مُسيئاً للدين الذى جمّل أنفه ثم  كذب مُدعيًّا أنه هوجم وسُرق، صارخًا: «أنا الدينُ والدينُ أنا»، إنما مَن  ينتقده هو عدوُ الله! يا لضيعة العقل فى زمن الغباء والعيب! المتاجرون  بالدين خادِعو البشر أنقياءُ أبرياءُ، ونحن، كاشفوهم، أعداءُ الدين! يا  للكسوف والعيب فى زمن العيب!! بربكم، لا تنسوا أن تحاكموا البارودى،  وتُدخلوا جثمانَه قفص «العيب»!

*


----------

